#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [小說] [龍翼]10/25更新!

## 棘刺

龍翼-奇幻小說

第一集=>((幼時))
---------------------

第一樓(就是這頁喔)

Mission Start No.0 序
Mission Start No.1 納耶森林 
Mission Start No.2 萊艾爾決鬥場 
Mission Start No.3 敵方的誓言 
Mission Start No.4 寂靜的影子
Mission Start No.5 訓練 

第二樓

Mission Start No.6 雪山 
Mission Start No.7 擄去
Mission Start No.8 實驗室
Mission Start No.9 異變 

第三樓

Mission Start No.10罪惡
Mission Start No.11神祕之龍
Mission Start No.12身世
Mission Start No.13翔臥天空!
Mission Start No.14注定的飛行
Mission Start No.15亞龍山的歷史
Mission Start No.16祕探 (撰寫中)
Mission Start No.17

主角設定:

姓名：藍翼˙德森克

年齡：１４

身高：１９６

體重：６２１公斤（正常成年龍可達到一公噸以上）

族群：龍翼族、塔克雷牙

個性：樂觀，容易被龍牽著鼻子走。

專長：飛行。

特徵：頸部綁著一個三角圍巾，跟一個母親所給的項鍊；背部的翼膜上有著奇怪的旋形紋路，兩翼之間紋路相同；雙腳環則扣著皮帶。

戰鬥方式：利爪突擊、腳爪踩壓。龍焰。

　　再創始的史前，塔克雷牙族因為地區爭鬥原因而受到族群詛咒，藍翼也受到了此詛咒，然而父親為了讓他恢復這種魔咒而犧牲。為了遠離兩族的戰爭，他們離開了族群，來到了納耶森林，從小則是受到母親的愛護成長。
　　隨後在一次偶然的龍鬥大會中，遇到了父親的衷敵，他希望把藍翼鍛鍊成像他一樣厲害，不過真的有那麼容易嘛？事實上只是帶他走入地獄的命運而已！

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mission Start No.0 序

或許光是世界的末端，但我能看到光的碎片，以及未來。我也不知道是怎麼回事，只感覺到那片光似乎在指引著我。
那片光是一個黯淡的紫色、穿插著耀眼的金黃，赫然發現道，在光的旁邊，有個穿著黯色的藍色布衣，以身軀來說，不算是個龍，有細長的手、沒有銳利的爪子，頭有著細長的耳朵，但這不是重點？她到底是誰？

那個光碎片聚集起來，把我壟罩著，接著不是光，而是帶著暖暖溫柔的感覺，我的第一眼，是稱那母親的龍嗎？

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mission Start No.1 納耶森林

喀！喀！──

一隻藍色母龍看者自己的小龍孵化，轉了轉蛋，往後退開來。

「嘎嘎──」他叫了幾聲，跌跌撞撞的從蛋殼中硬擠了出來。

「真是可愛的孩子，妳認為他該叫什麼名子？」

「叫他藍翼吧……我認為他的那個藍色的翅膀帶著朝氣，相信這龍一定會是個很幸運的孩子。」她對著藍翼旁模糊的龍說道。她用臉頰去輕輕碰著藍翼。

「──，你瞧！牠的翅膀上還有著特別的花紋，這是不是意味著他是上天的史龍。」她說著，一臉凝視著藍翼的翅膀。

「那個傳說？不可能阿，要過六世紀上才會出現，難道說……」

藍翼瞇著眼睛，一臉無氣的打哈欠，在來他所聽到的聲音漸漸模糊，似乎是睡去了。

「這隻也是……他也有翅膀上的紋路……到底……」藍翼最後聽到了這幾句，似乎不是針對他。


＊＊＊

過了十四年，時間隨風急促，上方的楓葉漸漸掉落，一隻背著一些肉的龍在洞穴外走著，他看著藍白的天空。

「天空，好美喔！」他試著煽動翅膀，不過一種憧憬讓他從半空中跌了下來，背上的肉散落一地，「慘了，晚餐沒得吃了。」他失望的叫著。

「藍翼，你還好吧。」她從洞口上空飛了下來，驚訝的說道。

「我沒事，不過晚餐……」藍翼失望低著頭，「對不起，母親，我把晚餐搞砸了。」

「沒這回事，我可以在自己去找食物阿，你就別擔心了。」

「可是……」

「你不是還跟朋友有約嗎？」她用手爪勾起散落的肉，「這些還能吃啦，清洗一下就好了。」

「真的喔……」藍翼一臉擔憂的說道。

「唉阿……就說了沒事了。」她說道，「快去吧，別讓你朋友等太久。」

「恩……」藍翼感到挫折，他轉向天空，「天上到底會有甚麼樣子的感覺……真想嘗試。」

藍翼離開的時候，幾隻成年龍從天空飛去，望著他們，他心中卻有感慨以及希望。畢竟不能飛的事情不是他自己所能決定的，一切都是──命運。

 ＊＊＊

「你遲到了！」一個粉紅色的龍，兩手插著腰喊道。

「抱歉，我剛去森山找了一些鹿肉，畢竟，你知道的嘛。」藍翼羞愧的說道，「我又不能飛。」

「你可以試著嘗試……」她一臉困惑，彎著爪子。

通常爪子跟手的手的部分是合在一起的，不過翼龍的手掌能控制爪子的開合，因此在正常時期是不能露出爪子的。這是所有龍所明白的公約之一，除非在二十歲未成年前、以及特別管制區外，可免受到這些規範。

「別傻了，櫻，這就叫我做出吃噁心的鼠肉一樣，我是不可能去做的。」
「如果你想要的話，你方可去試試。」櫻笑著。

「這簡直是神經病做的事。不說這了，小黑來了嗎？」藍翼問。

「他阿，早就在我們相約時間前的納耶湖等著了，沒想到是你最後才來。」她嘟著嘴，「最後一名可是要請吃大餐阿，我們打賭過了！」

「偌……改天啦，不過我敢保證我一定會請的！」

「你說的喔！」櫻露出滿意的微笑。

櫻轉向霧濛濛的森林快速飛去，她微微笑著，「再慢一點要請的二次喔！」

「什麼阿！你們根本欺負不會飛的龍阿！」藍翼大聲喊著，但是櫻已經飛遠，聽不到了。

「嘖……最近老是遇到這些麻煩事。」藍翼無奈的倒嘆了一口氣，心底自認倒楣。

＊＊＊

湖邊，除了一些較為親近的鹿在喝水外，還有一些少許的家庭主婦的龍在湖邊取水，動作輕快，看似毫不馬虎。

「小黑……你等了多久？」

櫻翅膀在地面煽起一小片颳風，她用後腳著地，前爪試著拖著地面，減緩一些衝力。

「沒……多久……吧？」他慢慢的說道，眼睛一直凝視著水面。

「什麼叫沒多久，至少兩個小時了吧。」

「我不、知道，真是……抱歉。」小黑一句句地說道，臉上掛著一絲微笑。

「這不重要，那個拖時間的藍翼來了嗎？」

小黑搖搖頭，然後繼續看著水面的倒影。

「真是的……要不是以前那個事情，讓他無法飛行。」櫻微微地自言自語，「不過我不怪他，畢竟能活下來就是個奇蹟了。」

後方的森林中出現了一聲慘吼聲，接著是一個東西摔下的聲音，只見一隻龍慢慢從草叢堆爬了出來；那個龍便是藍翼，身上有許多刮傷，以及骯髒的土壤汙泥殘留在臉上。

「我的老天阿，你是剛跑去玩泥啊！」櫻睜大了眼睛說道。

「偌……不是啦」藍翼否認，「我剛剛找到了一個近路，沒想到一個不留神，就從高處滾了下來。」

「嘻──」櫻大笑，「哪個笨蛋不走正路，卻要走會摔下來的山路。」

「又不是我故意的……我只是以為走那邊會快很多，沒想到竟給我遇上這倒楣事。」

「好了，不說這些了，你也清楚今天要來這的目的吧？」

「釣魚？」藍翼用湖水清洗身上的汙泥，搖了搖身子。

「什麼釣魚，今天是來練習射魚的啦！」

櫻拋給藍翼一把懸鉤矛，「嗯？不過這要怎麼做阿！」

「像這樣。」櫻向湖面拋去，鉤矛噗通的沉入湖中。她向旁邊一拉，鉤矛的另一尖刃在水面突起，把靠近的魚而刺穿。

「這是怎麼做到的！」藍翼驚呼。

「這是我父親的發明的，我們稱他為『尾懸鉤矛』。」

櫻把手上的鉤矛交給藍翼，「來吧，試看看。」

藍翼照著她的方式，往湖中央拋去，等待落入水中的矛落入水底，碰到底面。
「趁現在，拉！」櫻大喊。

藍翼用爪子纏繞著，往右邊一拉，矛上的機關開啟，突出幾個針尖，將靠近的魚刺穿。

「其實很簡單嘛，就丟下後，往旁邊一拉就可以抓起魚了。」藍翼聳了聳肩，一臉高傲說著。

「不知道你是怎麼那麼熟練的，一般龍來說，連拋向魚聚集的地方都很難，不過我想一切都是──運氣好。」櫻笑著

「什麼嘛，連誇獎一聲都不說。」藍翼不滿地說道。

櫻則是對著藍翼微笑，然後把收回來的矛交給了小黑，「換你了，用力點拋出！」
正當小黑要拋向胡底，後面又傳來了幾個聲音。

「羅翼龍來了，大家快跑！」

「什麼？偏偏這時候！」藍翼驚吼，集中精神往後面看去。

草叢中出現了三隻龍影，推著殘亂的草葉，那疏疏的聲音在森林中響起，這讓在場的龍們嚇出了一身冷汗。

「哇哈──」三隻波龍從高處跳下，然後大聲叫著。

「哇──」藍翼緊張得往後退縮一下，這動作讓他失足掉到湖底。

看到藍翼滑倒後的波龍群笑著，「原來飛龍這麼好整阿，受到一點點刺激就……哈哈！」波龍群狼狽的笑著，有的在地上笑到打滾。

「夠了沒，你們這些混帳。」櫻憤怒的喊著，雖然臉上也有點驚訝。

「還沒阿，不過我們……」櫻憤怒的用尾巴賞過一隻波龍的身軀，看到這情形，其他波龍臉上突然看不到喜悅，反而是因憤怒而扭曲的面孔，他們露出了牙齒，憤怒的狂吼著。

「好了，都給我住手！」從空中上傳來的聲音讓在場的龍停止了動作。

「適可而止阿，否則我就要攻擊了喔！」她緩緩從上面飛下，體型則是比我們大上一兩層樓。

「真是的，半路就有龍來擾亂。」波龍轉身離去，嘴邊依然碎碎念。

「奧特斯阿姨，你看那些波龍做的那些事……」

「好了，這不重要，你忘了明天的事情？」

櫻在腦袋想了一會，突然發現明天要做的事，「喔，糟糕了，明天是龍鬥大會！」

「妳都準備好了嗎？」

櫻微微說道，「我還沒……準備好。」

「那還不趕快準備，還有時間在這浪費時間。」她說道，「別忘了，這個分數可是會影響你要成年龍祭的決定喔。」

「我知道啦！」櫻緩慢的說著，然後轉回剛爬上湖岸的藍翼，還有也向小黑說了道，「我必須回去了，你們也早點回去吧，明天可是大會比賽喔。」

「那這些魚怎麼辦！」藍翼看了一蘢今天抓到的魚。

「你帶回去吧，反正今天只是抓好玩的。」

「這麼多，你叫我怎麼帶回去。」藍翼無奈說道。

「不然你現場把那些吃掉也可以。」櫻笑著，然後朝天空飛去。

「怎麼可能嘛。」藍翼在看了一眼，「不過這些放生倒是挺可惜的。」
藍翼正要去將一些多的魚倒入水中時，看了一下小黑，他仍然傻傻盯著湖面。

「小黑，你還好吧。」

「……」

「恩？」藍翼推了班小黑的身軀，小黑還是一臉呆樣，他就跟木頭一樣倒下，然後口吐白沫。藍翼無奈的搔搔頭，「不會吧，這樣就嚇成這樣。」

「你們也早點回去吧，尤其是你，藍翼。」奧特斯阿姨指著藍翼，「你的成龍祭
也快到了，你得保握最後的時期。」

「我知道啦，不過龍祭的內容到底是有哪些？」藍翼拖著昏倒小黑問道。

「有很多、很多。」奧特斯說道，「包含去遙遠的國家的事也有，還有運送、保護等等。」

「好複雜喔。」藍翼搔搔頭，

奧特斯阿姨低下那巨大的額頭，這讓藍翼頓時僵住了，「好了，你也別磨磨蹭蹭的，快回去準備。」她一面說，一面威脅性的往前一步。

「好……好的！」藍翼相反方向退步，然後緊張的拖著小黑使盡的往後跑。

＊＊＊
　　
傍晚，藍翼拿著肉乾吃著，穆火中在月光下燃燒著，發出悅耳的霹啪聲，眼前月亮又大又圓，母親告訴他，這是龍鬥的象徵，每當有月圓之時，隔天就一定會舉辦龍鬥。此龍鬥分為幼小型、中小型、巨大型，等方式輪流抽籤。
冠軍的獎品可以得到龍神之水，那是一個增加龍的能力之水，傳說將那水碰火，火會被熄滅，是個能將任何火消盡的傳說之水。雖然也有個世界上傳說也有令龍解百病，而且長壽的壽龍之水，但這些都只是謠言罷了。

「今天玩得如何？」

「還不錯啦，不過母親有吃的好嗎？」

她點了點頭，「那些對我來說，夠吃了。」

「你也該睡了，藍翼，明天是你要參加龍鬥的第一次，可別讓母親失望了喔！」

「我知道啦！」藍翼有點不耐煩的說著，然後打了個哈欠，「關於你所說的那種傳說之水的故事，是真的嗎？」藍翼一臉疑惑。

「當然啦！雖然我也不敢確定，但是我相信那種傳言是存在的。」

「什麼讓你那麼相信那種事？我不太懂。」

母親指著藍翼的胸口，「是心！」

「心？」藍翼歪頭說著。

「一個龍只要心夠堅強，那麼所相信的事一定也會實現。」

藍翼皺著頭，「聽起來更本不可能的！要如何相信？」

「相信自己就對了！」她說道，「其實有些事，不去相信是不知道的，哪判是真是假。無論無合──做自己相信的事！」

「恩。」

「時間不早，該睡了──寶貝。」她低頭在藍翼臉頰間撫磨。

「還有，這個護身符你帶著。」

她把一個箱子打開，然後將一條鍊子用爪子勾起。套在藍翼的脖子上，上面有著許多牙槽，其中一個已經裝著龍牙，不過不知道是誰的牙。

「這是你父親的遺物。」

「喏、這是父親的。」藍翼失望的低了頭，看著脖子上的龍牙，他猜測這牙一定是父親的。

「父親在他要死之前，託付我一定要將這個東西交給你。並在你龍鬥的日子上戴上他。」

她拍了拍藍翼的肩膀，「不要擔心，這個東西就代表著你父親在你身邊保護你，你就這樣想就好了。我相信你父親一定希望如此──戴上他！」

「是嘛──」藍翼淡淡的說著，並且在鋪上一枯草的上面轉個身，然後躺在上面，手底還握著脖子上的那個護身符。
　　
母親將火堆用尻尾掃熄，並且在火堆上踩了幾下，然後回到他身邊，用身軀圍靠住他。藍翼感覺到好溫暖，沒多久就睡著了，只感覺母親將翼展開，把他包覆著。

「藍翼，起床了喔！」

藍翼眼半睜著，翻了翻身軀，「喏──，我還想再睡。」

「在睡就會來不及了啦。」她喊道，不過藍翼卻死終不起身。使得母親用尾巴的棘毛，刺了他一下。

「哇嗚──」

「別睡了啦，快點準備！」她喊道。

藍翼看了一下時表儀，發現時間只剩下四分鐘不到，這讓他迅速的爬起，慌張的跑來跑去。

「現在距離龍鬥的時間不多了。」藍翼緊張的說著，「我的那些護身裝呢？」

母親拿了一個包裹，裡頭裝著許多的護甲，「在這，不過你昨天有整理嗎？」

藍翼慌張的準備好裝滿防具的袋子，「胸甲片，頭護套，翼身護片，還有……」，

「早知道昨天先整理的。」藍翼後悔的吼著。

藍翼在手忙爪亂的同時，母親靠了過來，遞給了她一個護身麟片，外加一個肉乾片。等待物品都收進包裹內，便咬著肉片後直衝洞穴外，母親則站在洞穴口揮著手在跟他道別。

「加油喔！」母親對藍翼喊著，「我期待你的表現。」

「當然啦，我一定不會讓母親失望的。」藍翼轉身飛離。

沿途飛過龍市場，以及一堆有的沒有的洞穴，眼前的巨大建築就是龍鬥的所在地──萊艾爾決鬥場。

----------


## Kaileimute

不錯看喔!快放上第二篇  :jcdragon-xp:

----------


## 棘刺

真的有人看阿XD
我還以為不會有人想看阿XD

見笑了..小的筆文不好XD

----------


## 棘刺

Mission Start No.2 萊艾爾決鬥場 

「呼，終於來到了！」

　　藍翼背後綁著的包裹在地上打了開來，然後將盔甲等物品裝備上身，雖然有少許重量，但還不到無法起身的狀態。

藍翼全部的頸部，除了他背脊上的那一排釘刺外，都鋪覆著重疊的三角龍麟盔甲；他的腹部和胸腔背最後重的金屬保護著，而尾巴上的則是最輕的；他的腿和背也完全包著，只剩下翅膀那微小的護片；一體成型的金屬板覆蓋頭頂，讓他的下顎可以自在地張合。

　　藍翼看到母親給他的那護符，拿在心胸祈禱著。「希望你能幫助我，偉大的巴哈姆特，吾光護佑，藍翼˙蒄布萊卡。」

　　隨後蒼業以及櫻紛紛趕到，看了看我身上的裝備，偷偷笑著。藍翼拱起他的背試了一下，而盔甲也順著他的曲線平衡地收縮。

「你不該穿的那麼笨重的，那是中體型的盔甲，對你來說一點都不合身！」對於櫻的意見，藍翼驚訝的回答道：「真的嗎？我覺感覺還不錯耶！」

「你也快過幼年期了，對你來說當然也沒什麼差別，但從外表來看就……」她深深嘆了一口氣，然後回過頭說著「並不是很好看！」櫻照實話說，藍翼只搖頭聳聳肩回應。

　　在場不只是有藍翼穿上龍盔甲，其他龍鬥參賽者也相同。一名巨大型的龍從他身邊走過，從那滿是傷疤的身體研判，這龍一定參加過不少的大賽。

「一個新手，剛來的是吧！」這句話讓在場的三龍心生畏懼，那龍看起來相當兇猛。「是……是的。」藍翼幾乎是縮著身體說著。

「我猜你一定還沒受過訓練吧！」這到令藍翼挺訝異的看著他「什麼訓練！沒聽過龍鬥比賽還有時間訓練的！」他在往地上看去，好像註定了事實「反正輸了就是會輸嘛！」

似乎被某種熱血意識感染到，巨大的龍聲音喊得更大了！「這麼早就放棄，你還真是沒毅力阿！」

「看著吧，等等大賽中給你看看什麼叫做實力！」

巨龍微微笑著，頭緩緩的靠著藍翼。「你也要答應我，如果你輸了我要收你為弟子！」他咯咯笑道：「就這麼說定了！」

看著那巨龍迅速的離開，藍翼對他反駁喊著。「為何要那麼快就做決定！我都還沒答應耶！」他則是輕快的喊了一聲，隨即離去。「給我當弟子是你的福氣！哈哈哈～」

「什麼嘛！」藍翼鼓著臉，露出十分厭煩的樣子。「那龍是誰阿，看了就十分討厭。」

「你不知道嗎？他可是巨型賽的第三名耶！」

「唉歐！原來有看頭的阿！」藍翼把剛說的話收回去，一臉驚訝。過了一會，想起另一件事情「這到是讓我覺得奇怪，為什麼他會看上我這不中用的龍呢？」

「不知道，但你可真是幸運阿！」她哼哼的說著，感覺有點不服氣的樣子。

「怎麼連妳都這樣說！我可是對他一點興趣也沒有！」藍翼不屑地說「雖然他長得高大……」他停頓了一下，「反正我遲早也會長的他那樣高大，外加那討厭的嘴臉，看了就直讓龍生氣。」

櫻驚異地看著藍翼。「你忌妒他，對不對？」

「怎麼可能！我從來不會忌妒別龍的。」他生氣了。

「你現在就在忌妒他呀，快承認吧！」她大笑。

藍翼大聲地咬牙切齒，「我才沒有！」她微笑著搖搖頭，隨便他怎麼否認吧。

　　身後出現了一個龍影，全身鱗片幾乎是白色的，但她沒有穿龍盔甲，感覺不是參賽者「你們還在這幹嘛，快點進去，龍鬥要開始了！」來的卻是稀少中的一隻亞龍。

亞龍的來源來至西邊地帶，在幾十年前因大地爆發，造成地內將近半成的龍死去，據說那場災難是少無可見的，幾乎四百年才會發生一次。現在世界中存活的不到一百隻左右，得以他們守護者名詞中存活下，大概現在各地堡壘中過的快樂的日子吧！

亞龍後腳距離稍高，並且有著織細的前爪。翅膀與一般的西洋龍不同，遠比身體長好幾倍，幾個牙齒從下顎露出，呈現鋸齒狀。鼻梁旁上有著細長的鬚。但是唯一能與西洋龍相同的是，他們可以運用後腳站立。

「好了，歡迎大家來到這次龍鬥大會」是剛剛的白亞龍，看來他是這次大會的參助者「首先讓我介紹這次的舉辦龍
，艾德斯蘭克殿下」殿下身上裝了金銀飾品，看起來十分耀眼，他向大家揮了揮手後坐下。

「還有兇猛的薩斯戰士！」薩斯一聲巨吼，大家吼叫聲也回盪在鬥場中，感覺十分熱鬧。除了在觀看台上的櫻，還有已經睡著的蒼業，其他龍都因心底那熱血心情而吼了起來，包括藍翼也在內。

「哇嗚！好熱鬧喔，沒想到第一次來這麼有趣阿！」他似乎忘了那兩龍，疑惑著想著「嗯？算了，好像忘了什麼。」他搖搖頭後，轉回他所在意的第一場比賽。

　　白亞龍從盒狀物中，抽出一條籤，然後大聲喊著「第一場，巨型龍賽！」，需多龍眾們大聲呼吼，第一場抽到的籤就是十分暴力的對決。

「那麼，第一場是！」她轉了身後的轉輪，等待輪盤停下後，宣布這次的參賽者「大賽中連續第三名的萊德˙薩、以及來至塔爾市的龍戰士˙德森萊克！」聽到這龍眾幾乎是瘋狂的大吼。

「那麼請兩方龍馬上場！」

　　稱德森萊克的戰士說道「我不會讓你輕鬆的過我這關的！」萊德則輕笑著，「那就來試看看呀！」

　　他們在對方所環繞的圓圈距離面對彼此，萊德把腰上的鐵巨爪拔起，然後左爪繫著，看起來就是戴在手爪上的二次傷害武器，兩方雖然上的鐵爪一樣長，一樣銳利，但萊德的鐵爪卻比較細；他從那精美的皮套裡抽出另一爪，套在右爪上。有很長一段時間，他們毫無動靜的站在那而；兩方互相注視。

　　萊克小心翼翼地向前移動了一些，還沒看清楚，萊德就跳了過來，向他的頭骨抓去，萊克反身避開這個攻擊，他們的鐵爪在火花中交會。一時之間，萊德揮舞著手爪，往萊克的翅膀刺去，見機不妙，萊克用雙爪擋住了這次攻擊，慌張地倒退，對於萊德的兇猛和迅速目瞪口呆。

　　經過了一段時間後，萊克的行動越來越顯得沉重。最後，當他使出前撲刺擊時，萊德敏捷地往旁邊一讓，用不可思議的速度刺抓、鐵爪的尖口正指著萊克的心臟。

　　萊克赫然停住，他的腳爪因無力而坐了下來。

　　朦朧中，藍翼聽到到周圍的吶吼聲「殺了他！殺了他！」。羅德並沒這樣做，他拔起手上鐵爪，將它收近腰上的皮套裡。「殺龍這種對我技術一點幫助也沒有。」四周喧鬧聲，大部分都是在譴責羅德膽小鬼之類的，但是他並不在意。

「羅德，好厲害阿！」
「這就是比賽阿！真令龍期待呀！」心中不知哪來的興奮感，整個舔滿藍翼的心中。

「下場是，中型龍賽！請在場的參賽選手準備。」

「輪到我了嗎？」

----------


## Kaileimute

可能只有我在看  :jcdragon-cry:  快點下一篇  :jcdragon-hug:

----------


## 幻滅翼改

樓上的別急
我也才剛看完而已
期待主角的下一集(笑)

----------


## 棘刺

Mission Start No.3 敵方的誓言

「阿──我忘了帶鐵爪。」藍翼慌張的叫著，狠狠的搜刮了自己的包裹

「沒有，都沒有！這樣叫我赤爪空拳與敵龍相戰嗎？」

萊德從旁邊走過，見到他拍拍肩致意。「怎麼啦？慌張成這副模樣！」

「咦？你是剛剛的……」他發現是剛剛比賽的那隻龍，「我的鐵爪忘了……」

藍翼轉向他，馬上擺出一臉不悅「哼！我才不要你的幫忙呢！」

「你如果不介意的話，可以把我的借給你。」萊德笑笑的說：「反正中型賽對方實力不會太強的。」

直到後方傳來被擊倒的聲音，一位與藍翼相同顏色的中型龍把對方壓著，將上鐵爪刺入對方的腳爪中，對方痛得哀嚎一聲。看到這景象，藍翼愣住了。

「喏……你剛剛是說笑的吧！」藍翼的聲音帶有點微微顫抖「你認為我可以？」

「或許吧！我相信你可以的。」他將腰上剛磨過的手爪片遞給了藍翼。

「恩，拿去吧，等等看你表現啦！」他離開，往休息區走去。

不過，中型龍賽以下的規定是不能殺死對方，這是規定！目前只有巨龍型才有這種特權可以殺死對方。

「嗚哇！好，好輕！」等待藍翼接過後，訝異那鐵爪竟然那麼輕，比起之前用的有它的兩倍重量。

「嘿！像這樣。」他試著揮舞鐵爪，空氣中響起咻咻聲。

「下一場，我們請殿下抽簽。」過了一會，他抽起了一張淡黃的簽

「請納耶的藍翼˙德森克與耶薩的克雷德˙卡特入場。」

「不會吧！第二場就是我？」儘管心中很驚訝，但藍翼早就想試看看手中的鐵爪威力如何了。

「好！我要加油！」他勉勵著自己，緊握手上的鐵爪，一步一步往競技場內走去。

「很好！看來兩方都已經就定位了，那麼比賽開始！」周圍吼著，看著眼前要發生的激戰。

這次藍翼先發制擊，握著鐵爪就是往卡特衝去。好巧不巧，他往旁邊閃躲，藍翼就這麼地往地面摔下，「可惡！」他咬著牙吼著，在試了一次。

「哇呀──！」這次又是個空包，完全沒攻擊到。

「你如果這樣莽撞的話是不可能攻擊到我的！」卡特用挑撥的言語對著藍翼說著

他眼中帶著歧視，並且高傲說道，「攻擊是講究技巧的，而不是一而再的莽撞攻擊，你不明白什麼叫戰術。」

「嗚，我怎麼可能懂這些！」藍翼反吼，緩緩的撐起身子

「我的戰術就是如此！」藍翼奔向卡特，旋身後來個突擊，但是卻被他的鐵爪架著。「沒用的，我說過了，你該多學一下攻擊方式！」

「閉嘴！我有我自己的方式。」架著的鐵爪在周圍彈開來，途中出現了少許火花交替。

「那麼，我看你也該投降了，我並不想這樣，只是你在考驗我的耐性！」卡特用迅雷不及的速度持著鐵爪往藍翼這衝來，目標是藍翼的心臟。

「嗚阿！」藍翼閃過了這次攻擊，幸虧胸口有龍盔甲護著，脖子被畫上一刀，龍血從頸上流了下來。「嘖！該死的萊德，你騙我。」

「破綻！」卡特用腳爪把他反制在地，他無力的往地上倒著，並且喘著氣。他所看見的是一個眼神中毫無感情的龍。接著卡特再次把鐵爪提高，往沒有盔甲保護的藍翼脖子砍去。

「完蛋了！」藍翼瞇著眼大喊。

「噹！」

某個物體從休息區丟了出來，把卡特手爪上的鐵爪打飛，直直插在附近的土壤上。

仔細一看，那是萊德的皮套，難以置信皮套既然可以把鐵的武器彈飛。

「你想至龍於死嗎？」卡特瞪了那萊德一眼，然後拔起插在土壤上的鐵爪。

卡特轉過萊，說了幾句，「下次看到你，我一定會親手把你殺掉！」他冷冷地說，毫無言語的離去。

看到這景象的觀看員，紛紛喊著暫停，因為卡特這種刺殺敵龍的行為，讓在場的許多龍感到惶恐。

旁邊那白亞龍從台上下來，看著藍翼的傷口問道：「沒事吧！」

「沒事，只是輕微刀傷而已」藍翼回答。「為什麼他想殺死我？」他問著，想瞭解他的動機為何。

「這我不清楚，而大部分來說都是團體報名，可是他卻單龍報名。」她把背上的包包拿出一罐白色的藥粉，灑在藍翼受傷的腳與脖子上。

「這些藥粉可以讓你傷口痛減緩些。」

當開始沒什麼感覺，直到藥效開始作用時，藍翼痛得大叫一聲「媽阿！這藥粉──痛啦！」接下的感覺卻是傷口附近麻麻的，就像腳爪踢到東西的那種感覺。

「這是我們亞龍特製的一種藥粉，是艾特蘭高山上的特種植物提煉而成，這對你們這些西方龍傷口最好。」她撕了一小塊紗布，貼在我傷口上，邊忙邊說道，「但是這種植物並不適合我們，對亞龍來說可能就算是個毒藥。」

「雖然亞龍與西方龍不同，體質也會跟著改變嗎？」

白亞龍思考片刻，對於這種問題，她做出回答，「對，亞龍身來就體質不同，因為畢竟身長環境在不同地區。」

她收起處理的藥粉與包紮物回答道，「好了，接下來要我扶你去休息區嗎？」藍翼和善地回答「不用了！這點小傷我還可以移動。」

「謝謝。」藍翼再度答謝，接著往休息區那一拐拐的走去。

直到他走了不久後，痛覺緩緩散開，坐在旁的萊德回答道，「幹嘛憋著阿，會痛就喊一聲呀！」

「我不好意思讓女亞龍扶我啊！」藍翼一臉疲憊找個地方坐下，不過另一件倒是讓他蠻在意的。「那傢伙到底是什麼啊？」

萊德皺眉頭，「以他的身巧不可能只有普通樣子。」

他接過藍翼歸還的鐵爪，把它繫在皮袋內，「至於這點，我認為他是羅翼龍那邊派來的間諜。」

藍翼驚訝地轉頭，「你為什麼這麼說？」

「當你在上場打鬥時，他手上的那紋標你看到沒？」

「沒有，我怎麼會去觀察那麼仔細的紋標」藍翼笑著說：「如果我的眼睛有像你們巨型龍一樣銳利就好了！」

萊德發出冷笑，「這樣就得好好訓練你了！」他繼續說道，「在下次比賽來臨前，你必須學的跟我一樣厲害。」

「等等！我什麼時後答應你要給我訓練的？」藍翼一臉驚訝。

「你忘了上次我們所說的約定嗎？」

藍翼一臉反怒，「我什麼時後答應的啊！」

「可能是你忘了吧！」他臉上露出微笑悄悄的離開位子，往身後的眺望台走去。

「討龍厭的萊德……」藍翼皺著眉頭，望著離去的萊德咕噥著。

----------


## Kaileimute

脖子被畫一刀一定很痛!
我昨天看了你文章害我睡不著!
腦袋都在想第二篇的劇情  :jcdragon-idle:

----------


## 幻滅翼改

哎呀~
一開場就要至於龍(?)死地
好凶狠阿
期待被訓練中的小插曲囉(?)

----------


## 棘刺

Mission Start No.4 寂靜的影子

「那身影……是什麼……」藍翼看著遠處默落的龍影，「你，是誰？」

那有著黃色的銳眼的龍說了道：「愚蠢的弟弟，你不久也會跟我一樣的道路，好好把握現在的時期吧。」

　當藍翼喘著大氣，搖晃著從石台上爬了下來，手裡摸著昨天被割傷的傷疤，儘管已經癒合，但還有點疼痛。

剛剛到底是誰，那眼神……

　　洞穴一片漆黑，只有少數陽光從洞口中鑽入。

「你醒啦？」來得手中拿著附近野生肉，「吃吧！等等要開始練習了。」他將一片撕開的肉丟給我。

「我睡了多久？」
「差不多兩天吧。」

兩天，看來八成又賴地了吧。

「為什麼會？諾……我會睡兩天？」藍翼看著眼前的生肉，往後縮了一下。

「抱歉……我不吃生的。」藍翼回答，「我只吃已經處理過的……」藍翼輕聲的說。

「什麼！…咳」萊德立刻把嘴裡的肉給噴了出來，「為什麼？」他又回問了一次。

「奇怪，一般龍都吃生肉的，而你卻……」萊德皺著眉頭，「難道說，你以前都不吃的？這樣不好吧。」他坐在石階上，把剛檢來的木頭用鐵爪削尖。

關於這點，許多龍都認為生肉比熟肉來的更營養，而且吃多有益。

「因為。」藍翼用他低沉的聲音說道：「我從小就很討厭生食，自從小時候我父親的那場意外，我就杜絕所有生食了」

「為什麼，恩……我是指關於你父親。」看到藍翼那失望的拋開肉，停止手上的動作，並且眼睛盯著他「你們之間有發生什麼？」

「我吃了父親他的肉，而且是在我小的時候，所以每當我看到肉就會想到那時難受的情景。」藍翼勉強爬起，每一步都覺得頭痛劇烈，差點站不穩身子。

「吃……吃你父親的肉。到底怎麼回事。！」萊德似乎非常驚訝，並且屏息看著他。

「因為我從小罹患了一種病，那幾乎只有古代龍血繼承的龍才會發病，而父親卻是繼承龍之一。」

「這種疾病在古代龍血繼承的祖族上，很少發生過。」藍翼從包裹中拿出帶出一本破舊的筆記，翻開來「只要這種情形發病後，本身會陷入狂暴狀態，而這種威力可是不容小看的。」

萊德扯下一塊把生肉吞了進去，「這事我還沒聽說過，難道這病就沒有解藥之類嗎？」

「沒有，唯一只有一種辦法！」
「什麼辦法？」

「也就是吃掉有血緣的親龍。」藍翼閉著眼睛，因想到而痛苦地皺著臉，「也就是說，我殺掉了我的父親，並且吃了他。」

「……這。」萊德搖搖頭，「我不相信你會吃了你父親，這不可能！」

「這是事實，我的父親親自接受了這命運，他和我關在一洞穴內，而我就體內那個怪物覺醒，並且吃了他！」藍翼緊握拳頭，咬著牙說：「我沒辦法制止我的行為，他占據了我的身體，他將一切毀滅，我不能制止……我不能。」

「我深怕下一個就是我親近的龍，我的母親，我的朋友。」

「而當我醒來時，我發現我身上都是龍血，而父親就躺在旁邊，他對著我微笑。」
「而我卻……默默的看他閉上眼。」

萊德坐在他身旁，「當你認為自己是個怪物，那你一定沒有多認識你自己。要明白，你父親這麼做是為你好的，不要太責怪自己。」

「你能明白那感受嗎！簡直連活下去的力氣都沒，你不會懂的。」藍翼憤怒的回答，然後轉過身縮著身。

「算了，你自己想吧！」萊德從石台跳下，走向洞穴外，離走前還說了道：「你要知道，我訓練你的意義不在於變得更強，更厲害。而是要磨練妳的堅定心意，如果受這點挫折就放棄的話，你就馬上給我離開這。」

「一個戰士是不需要太多的情感的，這你記住。」萊德看了一眼他，「如果你還有心要練習的話，你就來找我，我在瀑布那等你。」

「萊德……」藍翼望著萊德離去的洞口外。

－瀑布－

萊德拿起一張破舊不堪的照片，「我真不應該認識你兒子的，沒想到他還在想你的事，亞斯帝。」他張開翅膀，翅膀上有一個巨大的傷疤，「還記得吧，這可是我與你那次決鬥所遺留的東西，這道疤痕則是我們最後一次決鬥留下的，」

「你兒子真的有那淺力嗎？」萊德笑著，「哼哼，我怎會去想那種事！作為一個戰士是不需要留念的。」

「有沒有淺力在於你阿。」

「自從上次比賽的時候，我非常看重那個小子呢！」一個全身裝備重甲的巨型龍從湖水邊跳過，飛到萊德身旁，「你說的那小子，你覺得怎樣？」

「馬馬虎虎，一點都沒有戰士應得的樣子。」萊德說到。「至於，薩斯你為何會到這專程來找我？」

「我來這有兩件事的，說重點，就是與亞斯帝他兒子有關的。」

萊德等了一會兒，「說吧，雖說我不喜歡這樣偷偷摸摸的說。」

「第一，羅翼那的龍似乎已經盯上他了。」薩斯聳聳肩，「至於詳細得我還不明白。上次那個中型龍確實是間諜之一，他混入我們大賽中調查與古代龍血有關的事情。」

「那他怎麼知道他的事？這件事就連我也不知道。」
「別急，這就是我要說的第二件事情，」薩斯指著他「王族需要你好好保護他的安全，等到他自己有辦法獨立。」

「這件事不說我也會做。」萊德說到，「畢竟他也是我朋友的兒子，我有義務要保護他。」

「很好，那麼就指望你了。」

「颼颼──」高處似乎傳來風搧動草群的聲音。

「看來有龍來了，那我就先離開了！」薩斯展開翅膀，「記著，要好好保護他啊！」薩斯往上一蹬，往空中快速飛去。

「看來你想通了，如何，要馬上展開訓練嗎？」藍翼後腳著地，翅膀在低空充滿許多風壓，隨後收起翅膀。

「隨時都可。」藍翼說，「剛剛飛離的那是誰？」
「似乎有看過他。」

「我不能說。」藍翼抗議，但是萊德十分堅持。「我並不是想讓你什麼都不知道，絕不是這樣的，但是現在，有些事情只會把你推向危險使你分心。我沒有任何裡有讓你為這些事煩惱，除非你有充足的時間和力量。」

藍翼暼了他一眼，「你知道嗎？我覺得你只是很喜歡賣關子。」

「靜下來，好好修練，時機到的時候我全部會告訴你的。」萊德緩和的說道。但藍翼不信服的哼了哼。

「我明白，我想了許久。」
「我不在乎我以前做過什麼事。」

「很好，看來你明白了。」萊德拋了一個削好的木爪套，「來吧，訓練開始了。」

「那我不客氣了呀！」藍翼套上後迅速往萊德衝去。

此時，有著一個黃色銳眼的巨型龍正虎視眈眈的看著他們……

----------


## Kaileimute

原來他爸爸是這樣死的!
我看了有點想哭
用龍的心情我可以體會  :jcdragon-cry:

----------


## ho29281475

藍翼好可憐喔！
另一個藍翼讓藍翼殺了他父親
如果是我我早將自殺了！

----------


## 棘刺

Mission Start No.5 訓練

「弱點！」萊德用普通的手爪抵柱藍翼的肚子，使他奮力抵抗後退開，他大喊著，「還沒完！」。

藍翼握著手上的木爪，並且往萊德衝去，「喝啊！」這一擊就是空揮，使他失衡跌在湖水上。

「動作還是太慢，你一定要穩重的明白對手的方位，然後再給予反擊。」

「我知道阿！」藍翼不耐煩地說著，好像認為這不可能一樣，「我有嘗試著用確信的方位，但是依你來說，我根本沒辦法查覺你的動態呀！」

「剛剛只是練習，你在試一次看看。」語畢，萊德擺起攻擊架勢，「現在你在次攻擊我！」

　　藍翼把精神集中在萊德上，眼睛觀測地觀察他的一舉一動，然後跳起，用最快的速度朝萊德攻擊。

「攻擊到了，咦……！」

萊德用手爪接住，但用側身的力量把藍翼翻過，「有進步了，但是還是少於觀察性。」

「嗚…嘶嘶，痛！」藍翼重重摔在湖上，他摸著背上的瘀青，喘息著。
　　
「至於觀察性，你還有得練習，現在休息吧。」他用手爪握住藍翼，然後從湖水上拉起。
　　
藍翼垂下眼皮，感到羞愧，「唉，我真的沒那能力嗎？」

「別這麼說，」萊德邊說邊挪了挪她的手臂。「這種能力不是一天就學的來的。」

「你在哪學得這些技術的？」

「這是我要為自己保留的秘密……我能說的就是，那是一個非常遙遠的地方，那邊有個好老師，我至少可以傳承一點點他的教誨。」萊德拍拍身子，把沾滿汙泥的木爪用水清洗著。

他瞧了藍翼一眼，「我知道你還有很多問題要問，我也會一一回答，但是得等到明天早上再說。」

萊德收起身上的木爪，湖面閃耀著太陽橙紅的光芒。「等到明天，我會讓你試驗著如何觀察對手的動態，以及另一個試驗。」

「什麼樣子的試驗？」藍翼好奇問著。
　　
「我不能多說……」

「不過呢，這種試驗還先得讓你觀察力練好才有可能學到。」萊德說道，「想要了解的話等你學會觀察敵龍的動態在說。」

「什麼嘛，又來這套！」藍翼咕噥說著。

「你知道為何我會叫你先練習觀察敵龍嗎？」萊德問道。

藍翼則搔了搔頭，「難道觀察力很重要嗎？」

「這是當然的，後面給予你訓練的則是與【集中力】、還有【觀察力】非常相關的。如果不會這兩項能力，那麼你一定無法控制那力量。」

「為什麼？」

「唉呀，這就等你明天學會再說啦！」萊德不耐煩回答，然後飛離了原地。

「集中力、觀察力？」藍翼閉上眼睛思考，只不過並沒有得到什麼結論，「不懂呀！」他抱著頭，原地踱步著。

－傍晚－
　　
　　藍翼吃了些他自己帶來的肉乾，等待萊德熟睡後，便獨自離開洞穴，然後飛回母親的住處。

「母親！你在嗎？」藍翼朝洞穴內喊了一聲。

　　眼前的洞穴以往同的不一樣，牆壁所有應該照耀的火燭都熄滅著，而在後方有一陣陣風徐徐吹來。

「奇怪了，母親不在嗎？」藍翼皺著眉頭，往深處走去。

　　藍翼直直走過洞穴底部，來到母親的洞穴內。他看見的是一個石板和一個吊飾，紛紛放在地上。

「這是母親的字！」藍翼把附近的打開的石門推上，然後仔細的閱讀石板上的字， 

　　他指著石板上的字，邊看遍念了起來。

　　＂我很抱歉，小寶貝龍，我不能再待在這了，現在必須暫時離開你，我並不是要試著避開你，你要明白母親現在一切安然無恙。這段時間請你多多照顧自己，而你永遠就在我心中。＂

　　下方寫著他母親的名子。【愛洛薩˙愛妳的母親】

「怎麼會，才幾天而已。」藍翼嘆氣著。

　　他看著石板旁的那個吊飾，是綁著一個龍牙的飾品。

「這是什麼？」藍翼把它套過頸部，發現與之前母親給他的另一個飾品能拼裝在一起。

「像這樣嗎？」藍翼把龍牙裝上之前的項鍊凹槽，完全合乎，但旁邊還有四個龍牙插槽。

「她不會回來了」

「萊德，為何你會在這！」藍翼顯得很驚訝，「我母親呢？」

「我不知道，但是我能告訴你，她一切良好，而且受保護著。」萊德說著，慢慢的走了過來。

「為什麼你能確定母親不會回來了！」藍翼反吼，他不明白母親要離去的原因，所以才這麼焦躁。

「你母親之所以會離去，都是因為你」

「我？」藍翼皺起眉頭，「為什麼是我？」

萊德把那的石頁關上，風再也沒有跑入，「難道你不明白嗎？羅翼龍已經開始盯上你了。」

「可是，你從來沒對我講過這些！」藍翼轉頭看著他，感到困惑，「我不懂。」

「你當然不懂啊！」萊德不耐煩的說道，「不然我還會在這教妳幹嘛。」

「那你得讓我知道母親現在哪？」

「他正在被帝國的龍保護著。」

「但是，為什麼母親不跟我說這件事。」藍翼說。

「他不想讓你明白，你所要面對的事。」

「看來你還是得知道。」萊德坦白的說，「因為羅翼那邊的龍開始注意你們族群的古龍血液一事了。而擁有這種特別繼承之血的則是你母親與你自己所有。」

「所以說……你是來保護我的？」藍翼不解說道。

「說是這麼說沒錯，但是也得讓你有能力自立。因此我才會想辦法鍛鍊你，龍鬥只是個藉口罷了，帝國想要明白，擁有這能力的龍。沒想到在那次決鬥卻發現了你，應此他們需要我保護你。」

「原來是這樣……那你為什麼不早點告訴我？」藍翼問。

「如果我告訴你，你會相信我嗎？」萊德笑著，「不讓你看清事實你是不會懂的。」

「我怎麼可能不懂，現在我是非常相信你的！」

「那麼，第一次見面又如何啊？」萊德諷刺地說著

「這個……」藍翼張口，低著頭無語。
「說不定我沒在競技場出現，你可能會被羅翼的龍給殺死。」

「所以等你訓練完後，我必須帶你去一個地方！」萊德說道，然後展開翅膀，「或許你該離開這了，這隨時都繪有羅翼的龍在這探查。」

「那你是如何知道這的？」
「很簡單。」萊德笑笑的說，「我跟蹤了你阿！」

「怎麼可能！我明白你已經熟睡了才對！」藍翼一臉疑惑。

「唉，就說你觀察力不好嘛。連一個假睡的龍也會分不清，果真觀察力需要訓練呀。」萊德轉向洞口，往外飛去。

「他還是老樣子，哼哼。」

看著萊德往外飛去，藍翼也展開翅膀，緊跟在後。他口中喃喃自語，直呼這傢伙真是不好鬥嘴的龍阿！

----------


## ho29281475

快快快！快放下一張！拜託！  :Sad:

----------


## 棘刺

> 快快快！快放下一張！拜託！


@口@"
唉呀XD..這禮拜趕報告，會比較忙一些.XD
不過還是會盡快趕稿的!

謝謝你的觀看 .>///</

----------


## 闇月之風

話說要發現純龍文真的實在是很難呢O_O|||


雖然我自己也有寫一篇....
不過靈感不足斷筆了(踹飛

----------


## 棘刺

Mission Start No.6 雪山

隔天早上，萊德帶著藍翼在山谷上練習飛行，他們在空中飛行，直到山頂上萊德說了在這休息，他們才下去。藍翼打了咚嗦，全身揪緊，山上的天氣已經明顯下降。

「你到底要訓練我什麼集中？」藍翼顫抖說著。

萊德探了探四周，確認安全後回話，「你知道為何麼會讓你來這寒冷的高度練習吧。」

「不知道。」

「你真的沒有感覺？」萊德把手舉到空中，「你不覺得來到這後你會感到疲累、或是想睡覺嗎？」

「真有一點感覺……」藍翼雙臂交疊，「我只感覺有點想睡。」藍翼搖了搖頭。

「這就對了！你也明白，這種天氣會延伸出龍的一種習性。」
「習性？你是說，睡覺？」
萊德說：「對，就是冬眠。」

雖然龍是屬於冷血動物，一到這種天氣就會想要冬眠，但是也要有一點時間習慣。太過於改變的天氣，對龍來說難免會受不了。

「不過我全身沒力氣，還要練習……嗎？」藍翼軟弱無力地說著。
「當然，就是要在這種天氣才可以讓你集中。」

「我不懂，來到這鳥不生蛋的地方，倒不如去瀑布下修練。」
「別抱怨了，等你成功再說吧。」

萊德把注意力集中在藍翼身上，然後把一個裝了鐵石板套物綁在他腳爪上。

「你在幹嘛，為何要綁在我腳上？」藍翼不解說道，「這是訓練的其中一項嗎？」

萊德點頭說著，「對，這是訓練你的集中力，接下來這幾天你會行走困難，更不要說要飛行了。」

「你這麼說的意思是？」藍翼不懂問道。
「你接下來這幾天都不能飛行，而且訓練時都要戴著它。」萊德拉緊上面的索套，拉了拉，確定綁緊後才站了起來，「我要你順便訓練耐力。」

藍翼舉起了腳爪，頓時被腳上那石板的重量往下拉，「這太困難了！」他抱怨著，「這樣根本連舉起來的力量都沒，更別說是移動了。」
「不試試看怎會知道？」

他使盡全身力量往前走了一步，好不容易有所移動了，但是卻被他腳上的那石板絆倒。

「太難了！」藍翼不願說，「這重量我不能負荷。」

他因為那重量導致整個臉皺在一起，顯出難過的神情。萊德試著將石板卸下，藍翼則吐了一口氣。

「別做了，我們下山吧！」
「這可不行！」萊德不同意。

「你也看到了，這天氣多麼糟糕。」藍翼邊說邊指向天際。
「光站在這我就已經顯的無力了，別說是綁個重物，這簡直是恐怖訓練嘛！」

「戰士是需要艱苦的訓練才能不斷的鍛鍊自己。」

「不過我不會為難你。」說著萊德裝上較輕的石板，「我會依照你體能來放置相同重量的石板來訓練你。」

「來，現在試著移動。」他在旁推著藍翼。

雖然適應剛剛的重量，輕重實在相差太多，感覺跟沒戴上一樣。

「這太輕了，不過……喔噢」藍意一時說溜了嘴，他嗚起嘴看著萊德。
萊德會心一笑，「這麼快就想裝重一點的呀？」

「不是，我……」他摸著自己的頭，死命的敲著，「唉呀，我真笨，本來可以偷懶的說……」

藍翼默默看著萊德把腳上的石板換上更重的，不過比之前那個好多了!

「好了，你獨自走到山下的山谷吧。」語畢，來德丟下她，往高空中飛去。
藍翼氣得大罵，「你見死不救呀──！」

「我知道你做得到。」萊德喊了幾句後就從雪花中消失，只剩下唯一的藍翼。

他想著，已現在要走到山的的山谷也至少要走一哩的路程。藍翼只能往山谷下咬緊牙根，跟睡眠抵抗了。途中還不小心跌倒，他一度想要放棄，但是他想到這雪花飄飄的天氣裡，在這倒下是件非常危險的事，那時會毫無知覺，還有可能會遭受猛獸攻擊。

現在他唯一想做的事就是──趕緊下山。

但是他凍壞了，如果這裡有個溫泉，他會毫不考慮就跳進去，不過，荒天雪地中哪來的溫泉呢？

「天阿……好想睡。」他揉著眼睛，身體不知不覺倒在鬆軟的雪地裡。
「這是床嗎？好溫暖……」藍翼眼皮漸漸垂下。

藍翼在夢中發現之前的龍，拿起刀對峙著某個猛獸。
「看來，你還是一樣呢……」擁有黃眼的龍說著。

猛獸以身軀看起來，像是一隻龍，不過那生物的樣子已經被不明原因而染上一抹黑色的鱗片，但是，藍翼發現身上的裝飾品好像很眼熟。
正當他想要去處碰那個夢境時，他正被某個聲音驚醒。

「藍翼？你還好吧！」
「萊德！」藍翼驚醒，看了看四周，是原來的洞穴內。

「幸好你沒入冬眠狀態，否則你可能會大發雷霆還想殺了我吧。」他嘆了一口氣。
藍翼搖搖頭，手擺在空中，否認著，「我怎麼可能會對你做出這些阿！」

「潛意識就有可能了。」來的拿起一杯水遞給藍翼，「看來集中精神的訓練失敗了。」

「你那種恐怖訓練我根本不適合，光拖著那幾公斤的石板走就讓我受不了。」

「其實那個跟重量無關，我要測試的是你的意志力。」萊德坦白，喝了一杯水，然後說道，「天氣會考量你的毅力與意志力。」

「但是，關於你要教我的那個不就失敗了嗎？」

「你沒有進入冬眠狀態就很不錯了，不然你要我怎麼叫醒你。」萊德笑著，然後把手中的杯水一口飲盡。
「但是我還有方法！」

「什麼！」藍翼顯得驚訝，「別再來了啦！」

「不不，這次跟之前的訓練不一樣。」

「反正一樣不是什麼好訓練吧。」藍翼聳肩地說道。

「我帶你見見一隻龍。」

「你是說誰？」藍翼問。

「他一定會想辦法幫你鍛鍊判斷力的，你放心好了，這次一定成功！」

藍翼皺起眉頭，「反正練集中我是沒救的阿！」

「但是你對於飛行有興趣對吧？」

「呢……算是吧。」藍翼不肯定地說著。

藍翼以前雖然是個飛行健將，不過他小時候有某中情形讓他不得不再嘗試高飛，也就是在與他父親發生的那段悲傷的事情後，他所經歷的事情。但是每次嘗到高飛那段滋味時，不時之間都會想起父親的那段往事。

「不過我確定自已經不能再高飛。」

「為什麼？」

「這是有原因的，不過，詳細情形等到明天去找你的那隻龍後，我在路上跟你說好了。」

「為什麼不現在說？」萊德問著。

藍翼故意逃避，「我現在……很累了啦！」

「真是的。」萊德手叉著腰，一臉疑問的說著，「這麼重要的大事，你也得告訴我阿」

藍翼不回話，然後側身過去。

不過他在熟睡前，感覺有龍批上了一件皮衣，他瞧了一眼，是萊德。他像似看見以前的父親那樣，一滴眼淚從眼角旁滑過。

藍翼開始信任著他的導師了……

----------


## Kaileimute

第六篇..看完有點想哭  :jcdragon-cry:  (幻想中!

----------


## ho29281475

真是好看!請你快一點再放吧!因為我想知道下一張藍翼會見到誰!拜託!   :Very Happy:

----------


## 幻滅翼改

說到冬眠. . . :jcdragon-yawn:  
這幾天的天氣實在太好入睡了(拇指
躲在暖暖的被窩真的很容易睡覺
可不要虐待主角阿~~

----------


## 棘刺

Mission Start No.7 擄去

萊德用濕冷的毛巾蓋在熟睡藍翼的臉上。「唉呦！」他大叫一聲，立刻坐了起來。
「時候不早嘍，小子！」萊德在旁說著，一邊收拾行李。

萊德丟了一塊肉乾，「拿去吧，這可是我早上去附近城市買來的。」

「謝了，不過等等就要出發了嗎？」藍翼問。

「是阿，等等記得跟在我背後阿！」

藍翼點點頭，然後把手上的那肉乾一口吞下，喝點水後開始整理行李。過了一會後，他們準備上路。

不過萊德不在空中飛行，其中第一個原因就是藍翼，也就是他要說的事情；另一個呢，就是在空中很容易受到襲擊。這附近也傳出有羅翼龍的據點，但是帝國始終查不出來。

「好了，該跟我說你以前的情況吧。」萊德揚起眼頰，問道。

「你知道嘛，我們族的名稱，」藍翼胡亂的比畫一下，「龍翼族、塔克雷牙。」

「這我知道！他們是創始國以來的族群，直到某個災難使得他們分散。」

藍翼頭輕輕移向空中，「對，也就是我要說的事情。」藍翼說道，「這和我都有關係。」

「說吧，我會聽聽。」

「再創始的史前，據說塔克雷牙族因為某個原因而受到族群詛咒，而施加的龍就是在西邊大陸的亞克特龍族。」

「他們為什麼要詛咒你們族群？」萊德問。

「是因為地區，與長期的資源強奪所引起。」藍翼確信的回答，「在以前的那個國度，四周土壤中有著豐富德亞金屬。」

「德亞金屬？」

萊德與藍翼停在一座小橋上，下方河流發出汲汲流水聲。

「是一種能運用在藥的製作方式上，聽說還能有起死回生的功效。」

「這太荒唐了！」萊德把手擺在前方，臉皺著，「一個金屬既然能讓兩個族群打起來，簡直太誇張了，而且還說什麼起死回生，嘖嘖……」

「不過，亞克特族卻用這種金屬方式還擊。」

「嗯？」萊德不明白，「還擊？」

「因為那種金屬有蘊含元素，所以亞克特族群中的巫者對所有塔克雷牙族群的翼龍都下了詛咒。」

「對於巫術我是不了解。」萊德說，「不過我倒是只知道一件事。巫術這種東西，只能單一對付一種生物，怎麼有辦法能詛咒全族？」

「因為金屬！」
「金屬？」

「德亞金屬有某種連結性特質，能與附近的金屬產生異能。」

萊德越說越不了解了，他用爪子搔搔頭，並且歪著臉盯著藍翼。

藍德不理會他思考，直接說了出來，「反正就是相同物質的反應啦！」

「反正那些巫術的都先不管，大致上聽得懂就好，」萊德接著說道，「恩，後來呢？」

「因為德亞金屬的分散點在祖地，所以他們運用這點優勢來擴散詛咒範圍。」

「原來如此，」萊德一臉愧疚的把頭低下，「抱歉，再說下去。」

這讓藍翼笑著，他繼續說下去了。

「而我們族群也用相同的方式回擊，不過至於怎樣攻擊我就不明白了。」
「一樣是詛咒嗎？」

「不，他們迎擊用的是襲擊，我們族群才不幹那卑弊的事。」藍翼說。

「那你們是如何受到詛咒去戰鬥的呢？一般來說還有一半的機率才會發病阿。」萊德問。

他們倆龍離開了橋邊，繼續往前面的路走去。

「是沒錯阿，就是因為發病，才會被我們族龍的派去攻擊。」

「這簡直是自己害自己阿！」萊德微微笑著。

「後來戰爭下，雙方兩敗俱傷。」

「而我們族群決定分散至世界各地，找尋解決破除那詛咒的方式。」
兩龍一路聊到，發現附近的一個城市入口。

「咦？」楓問道：「這裡是哪？」

「靠近總督的小城市，波德。」萊德繼續說道，「不過在我們要繼續趕路前，正好有個地方可以歇著。」

「你是說，在這休息？」這道藍翼高興極了，才下山後就有地方可以歇著，他一定要在這好好補個眠。

「但是我們晚上就得走了。」

「什麼！」藍翼驚訝地把頭往後傾，張大了嘴說道，「為什麼要晚上！」他難以想像，想要補眠這事已經破滅了。

「我說的算，因為距離下個城市還不算遠，要休息你還等到那時期在說！」萊德改變那嚴肅的面孔，溫和的笑了笑，「但是你如果能把故事說完我就饒你一命。」

「怎麼這樣呀──」藍翼垂著嘴，一臉失望的喊出。

「你想要休息就早點把故事講完再進去吧。」

「我第一次聽到有龍會因為故事沒聽完而威脅對方的──」藍翼咕嚕著，自言自語。

「嗯？」萊德發出威嚇的聲音。

「嗚啊！沒事、沒事！」藍翼害怕的縮了一下，轉頭過去。

「故事後來呢？」

「恩……後來發現那詛咒在遺傳上會繼承，但是最初發現解決辦法的。就是我！」藍翼攤開爪，指著自己。

「他們把你拿去實驗？」

「對，就是因為在我不知情的情況下，把我當成實驗品，而他們需要一個犧牲者。」

「為什麼怎麼會對你做出這樣的事情！」萊德怒吼，他或許太過於激動，使得藍翼嚇了一跳。

「別在意，其實自族的龍也不敢嘗試。」藍翼緩緩地說。

「抱歉，繼續吧！」萊德吸了一口氣。

「而不是出於他們強迫，族群之中沒有龍敢面對，但是我父親答應他們。」

「我父親想要為了我所去面對這事，而我母親極力反對。」藍翼說。

「他為了你？」

「對，接下來就是我之前跟你說的那樣。」藍翼顯得失望。

「不過這是我父親的意願，儘管我不同意就是了。」

「能熬過那時期還真是辛苦你了。我想，你那情形一定很痛苦。」

「不是說說而已，那時簡直是地獄，直虧母親告訴我事實，讓我得以繼續走下去。」藍翼說。

「現在說的就是對於我不能飛的原因了。」

萊德集中精神，凝視著藍翼，「通常，一般龍有著雙翼，不過我們受到詛咒後，雙翼的樣子會漸漸變得不發達，好像就是被龍控制那樣糟糕。」

「所以你就很不適合飛行囉？」

「不是說不適合，而是在到達高處的時候，身體就會想被某了控制般，無法動彈，因此我們不能在較高處飛行。」

「還真奇怪的詛咒呢……」

藍翼打個哈欠，「現在我能進城去休息了嘛，我累癱了。」

「當然！」萊德點點頭。

藍翼與萊德進入一家旅館準備休息，他們分別租了兩間房間。看似簡陋，但是已經有足夠的地方給龍休息了。

萊德在離走前說道，「晚飯前我會叫醒你的，好好的睡吧。」

「我會……好好睡的。」藍翼一臉疲憊的說著。

萊德離開後，把房間的那盞燈熄滅，藍翼也受不了身心疲憊，眼皮漸漸蓋上。但是他又看到了那個夢中的事情，這回他看到的是萊德將不知原因受傷的那個黑麟龍批在肩上，讓後按了下磁卡電梯的上紐。

「……我會好好保護你離開著的，就算拼了我的老命。」萊德喘息說著。

但是又被萊德的叫喊聲喚起，不過這不是叫他吃晚飯，而是帶著緊張的氣息。

「藍翼！快醒來！」萊德拍拍藍翼的臉

「怎麼了，吃飯了嗎？」藍翼爬起，揉揉眼睛。

「不，我們遭龍襲擊了。我猜測一定是羅翼龍。」

「嗯？什麼時候。」藍翼往窗外看去，發現外面站著許多士兵。

「就在我去市場買個應急物時，我遭受一個蒙著眼的翼龍攻擊。」

「你確定？」藍翼緊張得大喊。

萊德把首都在嘴前，「噓！小聲點，我們現在要在城門關前離開這了。」

「有什麼辦法？」藍翼說道，「你明白，像這時間城門就會關了阿！」

「我想只能強行硬闖了。」

「他們會把我們碎屍萬段！」藍翼驚叫。

「我們得放手一搏試試看，」萊德聲音聽來強硬，「我會和那些龍周旋，但是你得讓那門繼續開著。」

他們倆龍從房間出來後，越過眼前的一列固守的衛兵，直到旅館門前停止，龍兵們放低了長矛，步步靠近著兩龍。

眼看著大門緩緩關下，藍翼點點頭，咬緊牙關，奔向在操控門軸的衛兵，他把注意力集中在慢慢關上的城門。

當萊德靠近尖銳長矛時，一個士兵迎擊，他反轉長矛，刷過附近的敵龍腳爪，幾名士兵紛紛倒下，抱著腳哀嚎。

「抱歉，我沒時間跟你們玩。」

萊德仰天巨吼，筋骨揪緊。他腳爪懸鉤，吸了一大口氣，從嘴巴吐出一大團火焰，並往敵龍射去。

藍翼轉過身，看了萊德一眼，「好，好厲害。」

不過她沒時間讚歎了，他抓起綁在腰上的鐵爪，往士兵丟去。鐵爪正面擊中士兵的手，士兵放開了城門的繩索，城門就這樣快速的掉下。

「糟糕！」藍翼大喊。

不過萊德早料到這事，他以極快的飛行速度往藍翼那飛去。

「快！抓住我的手！」萊德以低空飛行，伸出了手。

萊德拉了藍翼一把，兩龍正好在城門關下的瞬間飛過。

他們飛了兩哩遠，上空中的風不正常，逼使他們停下，靠著附近樹的遮隱空間，他們在兩塊巨石後紮營。

還好萊德在市場中買了不少肉乾，所以食物不是個問題。

當吃完肉乾時，藍翼直戳了當地問道：「他們是怎麼找到我們的？」

「或許波德比我想像的還危險，可能那邊就是羅翼龍的據點。」

「我們不能再回到波德了，對吧？」「但是為何一個帝國建造的城市會被羅翼龍攻陷？」藍翼問。

「我不知道，不過我比較擔心的是，他們會不會繼續追尋。」萊德說道，「不管怎麼說，現在都不是討論的時候。當下，我們應該集中精力在想如何存活下去。因為今晚會是最危險的時候，那些羅翼龍士兵會在黑暗中搜捕我們，這是他們最強悍的時間。我們得輪流看守，直到天亮再起程。」

「不是說今晚要走了嗎？」藍翼問。

「但是剛剛耗盡精力在決鬥上了，我也需要休息。」萊德有氣無力的說著。

「不過是吼了一聲而已，有必要累成這樣嗎？」

「你不明白，戰鬥中我開啟了激吼，所以才這麼累。」

「激吼？」藍翼有些驚訝的說道。

「那是龍的本能，是屬於戰鬥的技巧能力。」萊德嘴角微微上揚，「不過你以後也會學到的。」

「但是，你得讓我休息一下。看守一事，拜託你了……」萊德有氣無力的躺著。

「我明白了。」藍翼邊說邊站起，他躊躇了一下，瞇起雙眼，看到有東西在動，有一塊顏色和周圍的夜景不能融合，他向前踏了一步，想要看清楚點。

「是什麼東西？」萊德問道。

藍翼望向黑暗，回過頭來。「不知道，我以為我看到了什麼東西……大概是隻鳥吧。」

他的後腦勺突然一陣疼痛，萊德吼叫著，接下來，藍翼就倒在地上，不省龍事……

----------


## 棘刺

Mission Start No.8 實驗室

在一個地下實驗室中，兩龍正對著一個剛加入的實驗品進行討論。

「亞克博士，你確定要把溶液放這孩子身上嗎？」那龍緊握著一個三角型玻璃瓶，裡面的液體呈現綠黃。

「對，這樣才能完成我所想要的實驗品。」稱亞克的博士推了一下眼鏡。

她反駁著，「可是，他只是個孩子！」

「亞莉絲，不要以為你是剛加入的模範博士，我就會對你做出仁慈。」

「但是，你要知道，如果這液體加入那孩子身上會有什麼後果嘛！」亞莉絲憤怒的吼出。

亞克張開嘴笑了一下，「後果？我才不想明白，我只是想要完成我的作品罷了」

「我知道妳不忍心，不過，對方可是個敵國的龍呀。」亞克說道，轉身看著那實驗品，「好了，該是把那【德亞溶液】放入了，拿給我吧。」亞克伸起爪子，等待亞莉絲拿過萊。

「但是……這孩子，他是無辜的。」亞莉絲猶豫著，不過她還是咬著牙，將那液體交給了他。

「不管是不是孩子，他就是眼前的敵龍。」亞克說道，然後把那液體倒入機器的輸送管中。

原本呈現白黃的培養液中，就像被入侵般的，顏色漸漸轉化成黑色，那實驗品一接觸到那液體中，開始哀嚎、痛苦的揪著身體，直到他培養液的漸漸變成黑色，並且埋沒他的身體，哀吼聲才漸漸停下。

「嘖……又來了，機器就是那麼不中用，每次這時候就給我停下。」亞克無奈的說著。

「喂！亞莉絲，幫我從儲藏室拿出更多【德亞溶液】。」

「可是……在放下去。」
「不要囉哩叭說的，趕快拿來。」

「喔，我知道了。」亞莉絲一臉無奈的說道，推了後面的門離去。

＊＊＊

一陣模糊的悸動喚醒了萊德，他用力睜開眼睛，臉部肌肉不自主的抽動了一下；當他直接瞪視一盞耀眼的火棍，發現自己的手與腳早已被牢牢的鞍繩綁住，身陷在一個洞窟中，四周沒有任何的光線透入，只有帶著豔紅的耀光那火棍。

萊德緩慢地轉動，發現手腳不但被鞍繩綁住，還加了鎖鍊。

「難道是羅翼龍？」

萊德看了一下手腳的鎖鍊，上面有個環銬緊緊鎖住手腳，他拉了拉，發現到這鐵鍊連結著牆壁。

「嘖嘖……光這鐵做的玩具就要把我擺平。」

萊德發動激吼，然後硬聲將左爪鎖鏈用尖牙咬斷，接著將一而再的反覆，將其他的鎖鍊也去除後，接下來就是眼前的鐵籠了。

發現不對勁的警衛，聽聲音也趕緊趕來。

「什麼事！」那警衛拿著鐵棍匆匆趕來。他瞧了一下萊德的牢房，發現他不在裡面。

「可惡，逃跑了嗎？」

那龍伸手抓了腰上的那圓環鑰史，挑了一隻後在牢房的鑰史孔轉了轉，門應聲開啟。

而萊德則是預先用爪子懸鉤天花板，等待時機來臨。碰一聲，他跳到那警衛身上。

「藍翼在哪裡？」萊德低沉的問道，爪子架在那龍的脖子上。

「我……我不知道。」那龍害怕的抖著身體。

「那麼……」萊德用爪子在那龍脖子上刮出一道血痕。

警衛感到害怕，他晃著身子，眼睛張得大大的。

「你選擇死，是嗎？」萊德用嘴，嘴被咬下他。

在咬下的瞬間，他慌亂的被逼問，「在，在實驗室中！」

「很好，但是為什麼他在實驗室中？」

「我不知道，」萊德問不出所以然，再次咬下，逼他說出口，「亞克博士要將他體內的古龍之血釋放出來，其他的……我什麼都不知道阿！」

萊德見問出答案，便往他的頭腕狠狠的敲下，那警衛兩眼翻白，倒了下去。

「我說過我討厭殺龍，特別是比我柔弱的龍。」萊德說道，將手腕與腳環上的鐵環拋下，推開鐵門後離開。

接著他順著樓梯向上，來到了一長藍色的走道，看到上方的牌子寫著【實驗室往右】的指標，開始發動激吼後用飛行快速移動。

直到在一個十字交錯的路線中，他聽到往實驗室的反方向傳來陣陣轟隆聲，他停下，轉身過去，發現到遠方的龍影。

「是誰？藍翼嗎？」萊德對著那影子說著。
他慢慢接近，現在看得出來他有一個身大的體型，以及黃眼上的疤痕。

「藍翼？哼，那小子是個麻煩。」他回答，聲音聽起來低沉。
「你是誰？」

「我的名子是，克雷˙德森克。」

克雷全身的鱗片呈現黑色，背後批了一個披風，腰則是掛著許多小鏢。

「難道說？你是藍翼的哥哥？」萊德驚訝地問道。

「是又如何？」克雷淡淡的說，「知道了你又能做什麼事。」

「不，我不是要問你這件事的。」

「那你是想問什麼？」克雷直視著他。

「你當初為什麼會離開藍翼他的身邊？」

克雷噴了噴鼻，「沒有為什麼。」他回答道，「如果你在這繼續磨磨蹭蹭的，藍翼會怎樣你也無所謂嗎？」

「你這傢伙，連親身弟弟都不管了嗎？」萊德憤怒的說著。

「…………」克雷不語，默默的轉身離去。
「等等，你這……。」

「你在這只會讓我分心，我還有想做的事。」克雷朝著另一方頭也不回的走去，。
萊德對著克雷一聲怒吼後，繼續往實驗室的方向飛去。

＊＊＊

走道上的路標越來越不明顯，直到一個轉角處，正面擦過一隻拿著藥水的中型龍。

「搞什麼阿！」她氣得大罵，「難道你不知道這些藥水要送到實驗室的嗎？」

「藥水？」萊德翅膀往前拍動，減低速度。

「對，藥水，偌……」她看一眼，正準備轉身逃跑。

萊德在他面前擋了下來，拉了她細小的手，「不好意思，可不可以跟我說實驗室往哪走嗎？」萊德低沉地說著。

「放開我，我不知道！」她掙扎的想要拉開萊德的爪，不過萊德緊握著，不讓她離開。

「不如這樣好了，我跟你一起去，不但可以把藥水帶去實驗室，還可以帶我過去，不是一舉兩得嘛？」

「誰會聽你這敵龍的廢話。」她使勁的一扭，還是拉不開萊德的手。

「那我只能拜託你聽話嘍，我目前急著要找個孩子。」

「孩子？」她睜大了眼睛喊道，「你是指在實驗室的那個孩子？」

「你知道！」萊德大吼，手抓得更緊，「你把那孩子怎麼了！」

她似乎被這萊德嚇到，身體往後縮了一下。

「你跟那孩子，是什麼關係？」
「只是朋友而已。」

「那孩子叫什麼名子？」她問。

「藍翼˙德森克。」

她很長一段沉默，「我想起來了，是在實驗的那孩子。」

「實驗！」

萊德拎起她的袖子，「你們到底在搞什麼鬼！」

「嗚……我不知道，詳細的情形……」她看起來快喘不過氣。
「先……放我下……來，我在跟……你說。」

萊德輕輕從他袖子移開，著地後她咳了幾聲，「好了，快告訴我，妳們到底對那孩子做什麼實驗？」

「呼……亞克說她想要研究古龍血在體內全部釋放的能力。」

「但，那只是個詛咒，跟研究科學的妳們有何關係？」

「詛咒？我看不是那樣的吧！」

「什麼？」萊德驚嘆著。

「那個根本不是什麼詛咒，而是德亞金屬中的揮發元素造成他們之中的基因異變。」

「基因異變？」萊德不解問道，「是怎樣的情形造成金屬揮發？」

「遇熱、同物質接觸、還有就是碰到水，這些因素都有可能讓那金屬揮發，而且它呈現放射性，是個很危險的金屬。」她回答道。

「但是……我怎麼聽說能起死回生一事？」

她笑著說，「那是誰告訴你的，根本就沒這回事。不過金屬中確實可以當成醫療用品，就如同殺菌光一樣。」

「難道藍翼沒跟我說這事？」萊德自言自語，一邊想著。

「你是要救那孩子吧，這點我可以幫助你。老實說我受夠這邊的貶壓，我也不期望有太多無辜者被送進來當實驗品了。」她說道，紛紛放下那些頻頻罐罐的藥水。

「那你願意幫助我嗎？」

「這是當然的，前方有許多密碼鎖門，沒有我你也進不去。」
萊德抓了腰上的鐵爪，「我可以試著突破！」

「沒有辦法的！」她反駁著，「那是一個用碳元素組成的強韌鐵壁，你是沒辦法輕易穿過的。」

「我明白了，那麼妳的稱呼為？」
「叫我莉絲就好。」莉絲簡潔有力的說出。

「我們快走吧，你所要找的那孩子正在實驗室中，希望她的意識不要被那液體所埋沒。」

「會吞噬意識？」他驚訝的喊出。

「恩，不過目前只知道兩種辦法可以治他的病；第一就是將他同血緣的龍的血，將他注入體內，造成【抗體】作用；第二呢，則是去稀釋體內的那放射汙染物。」

「目前沒有同血緣的龍，我們只能依照第二個辦法來做了。」莉絲說道，「老實說，那效果並不是很好……」

「這件事晚點在考慮吧，先上我的背，我準備用飛的了！」

「但是，這樣可以嗎？」莉絲疑惑看著他，「重量負荷不了吧！」

「別擔心，我不是你想像中那麼柔弱。」

莉絲爬上背，萊德吼了一聲後，展開翅膀，往深處飛去……

----------


## 灼炎赤龙

支持更新哈……

----------


## Kaileimute

沒下文了!快支持更新 [jcdragon-tail-faster] 
有新的文章我都"必看"  :jcdragon-shy:

----------


## 棘刺

對大家真是抱歉啦...

因為新年中去鄉下游玩，那邊沒有電腦可使用
所以這幾天會快點趕稿的>"</

謝謝大家支持^^"

----------


## ho29281475

真是有夠好看的！快放下一章唄！（真是等不及了）

----------


## 棘刺

Mission Start No.9 異變

一路飛過許多路線，他們倆龍到了一個莉絲所說的鐵門，在門的邊際上，有掛著一些龍語以及煩亂的密碼盤。

「你所說的？是這個？」萊德指著門。

「對，沒錯。」莉絲疑惑地說，「你還期望撞開它嗎？」

「不，謝了！」萊德說道，「我並不想浪費力氣在這上面。」

「哼哼──」莉絲微笑。

她在密碼盤按下密碼後，門就順其開啟。當開啟時，眼熟的實驗室在眼前出現，但是在他們面前出現了一些不祥之客。

「藍翼！」

莉絲抓住萊德的手，並且緊告他，「等等！他們不是！」

「啧，這些傢伙是誰做出來的阿！」

眼前的那些黑色生物，有的不像是龍，類似怪物；有的則是可以看出翼龍的基本形體，但全身卻是黑色，以及一雙寒悚的眼睛。

「嘿，小心！」

某一個生物跳了過來，莉絲即時將來得推向一旁，但是她的背上被銳爪抓了一痕，不過傷的不重。

「嗚，妳還好吧！」萊德轉向她，喊了一聲

「我不要緊，但是你得幫我撐住時間，我必須將手上的稀釋液體倒入培養槽內，拜託了！」莉絲使力撐起身子，然後快步移動。

「我明白了，你自己小心！」

萊德將一隻擋在她面前的生物用爪擊飛，「現在，快！」

「好。」莉絲瞧了一眼萊德後，轉身離去。

莉絲轉過一個轉角，眼前除了那幾隻生物擋住他的去路外，還有一個熟悉不過的龍。

「雅莉絲，連你都要開始幫處叛國了嗎？」他細細的說道，眼中帶著懷疑。

「我已經不想再幫助你了，要我長期看著那些被你實驗的無辜的受害著，我實在做不到！」莉絲瞧了一眼的黑色生物，「我能明白他們的痛苦，你根本就不在乎他們到底是不是龍，你的眼中沒有龍慈！」莉絲最後一句話幾乎用喊的，憤怒的噴噴鼻氣。

「原來如此，那你的父母的病也就不管了嗎？」亞克威脅地說：「你可別忘了，擁有製造那解藥的方法只有我獨有，那……你打算如何？」

莉絲咬著牙，一臉不悅的的喊道，「這點我會去克服，我能找到解藥的！」

「不過，你得要活得回去才能。」亞克露出奸噩的笑容，舉起了爪子。

那些生物就如同聽到命令般，開始朝著莉絲跑去。

「可惡，就算犧牲我性命，我也得把那孩子救出！」

在攻擊的一瞬間，幾個小標射出，直接打中怪物的眼睛，牠們痛的在地上哀嚎，並且翻來覆去的滾動。

「偌…你是！」莉絲震驚的盯著射標那龍。

＊＊＊

「我的天，到底有幾隻阿！」

萊德掃過一群那些生物後，瞥見了一瓶裝著氬氦的鐵管。

「很好，我就用這個！」萊德喊道。

他用強而有力的腳爪擊倒，頓時瓶中噴出許多冷凍氣體，那些生物就此凍結，無法動彈。

「沒時間跟你們這些傢伙玩了啦！」

萊德大喊，用鐵爪將那些冰凍的生物敲成碎片，接著莉絲的方向傳來一聲嚎叫。

「怎麼回事！莉絲！」

＊＊＊

「失敗的實驗體既然還敢回來呀──」亞克說道，「克雷˙德森克，你回來幹什麼。」

克雷拔起怪物上的小標，「我只是……有事情要完成罷了。」

「是為了要救你弟弟嗎？」亞克說道。

「不，這件事與我們組織的事情沒有相關，我只來取得我想要的東西而已。」

「難道說……你是為了那個！」亞克滿臉驚恐，嘴巴張得大大的，「可惡，不能讓你離開這。」

亞克按下按鍵後，原本裝滿籃翼的培養槽中的黑色液體退去，在裡面，那樣子不是藍翼，而是一身黑色鱗片，以及跟克雷一樣的黃色銳眼。

「呼吼吼──」

「難道，我來遲了嗎？」莉絲跪在地上，一臉失望的表情。

「你現在放棄……還太早了。」克雷地給他一瓶紅色凝狀液體，「這是我的血，你會用上他的。」

「你血能……做什麼？」莉絲皺起臉頰，一臉困惑的回答道，「難不成，你是他的哥哥？」

克雷微微點頭，「不過，我不保證這能喚醒他的意識。」

「為什麼……要幫助我？」

「以妳來說，現在沒有時間思考了……」克雷轉向藍翼，並向她揮了揮手，「現在妳一定有要做的事才對。」

「要做的事……」莉絲細細說著，她似乎明白意思，「我明白了，我會試試的。」她緊握著那瓶血液，然後快步移動到身後那機器，將那瓶血放在機器架上，開始敲打鍵盤上的按鍵。

「莉絲！你是真的要背叛我了嗎！」亞克大吼，不過莉絲並沒有回應，這點讓他氣壞了。

「你是真的考驗我的耐性，攻擊他！實驗品。」

亞克似乎按下了套在手上的控制器，那些生物轉向莉絲，準備攻擊。

「我還沒完成，差一點……」莉絲眼睛盯著螢幕，一時注意旁邊的生物攻擊而來。

「你們休想碰她！」旁邊的一陣裂風襲來引起了那些生物的注意，他大喊著。

「萊德！」莉絲睜大了眼睛，「你沒事！」

「這裡交給我，你繼續吧！」萊德一臉確性說道。

萊德用腰上的那鐵爪與腰上那皮套相連，並且從另一個腰的包包拿出鐵鍊，套在皮套上的圓環處。

「我認真了！」萊德邊說邊把套上鐵鍊的鐵爪溝在背後，「這是逼我用父親那個方式攻擊了。」

萊德向前拋出，鐵鍊聲在空中迴響，在空中轉了一圈後丟出。正面擊中了前面圍繞的生物，地面也被破壞出現一個大洞。

「咳……」萊德嗚著嘴咳了一下，他看見的是爪上的那少許血液。

「嘖……看來剛剛用太多激吼了，負面效應馬上就來了。」萊德嘴角流了一點血，他吐了一蒂在地面，然後用手臂擦掉。

直到清出一路後，萊德發現了在熟不過的龍，「藍翼的哥哥，為何你在這？」他撕力喊道，「你不是說還有要做的事，難不成你指的那件事……」

克雷用強硬的話壓過萊德的疑問，「你可別誤會了，我並不是來救他的。」他指著藍翼，然後放下手，輕聲的說道「到這來只是因為組織叫我來收取某個樣品罷了。」

「你指的那個樣品是……」

「這和你沒有相關，還有你看那。」克雷指著莉絲的所在地，那邊出現的黑色生物則是越來越多，「你在不去救助她，她可能會有危險。」

「嘶吼吼──」藍翼從旁邊衝出，張了大嘴要咬下兩龍。

萊德與雷克從旁快速閃避，他大驚的說道，「這傢伙是誰！」

「藍翼˙我的弟弟。」

萊德一臉疑惑問道，「為什麼，他會變成這樣子！」

克雷轉移話題，遲了一會說，「我認為，你該去救她。」

「難道你叫我放著藍翼不管嗎？」萊德嘶啞的說。

「不，你先去保護他，而我弟弟的事由我來解決。」

「雖然你這麼說……」萊德閉上眼，嘆了一口氣，「好吧……我知道了。」

萊德吼著奔向莉絲的身邊，拿起鐵爪練，拋出。直直命中了那些圍繞在她旁的生物。

「嘶吼──」

藍翼轉耀上克雷，準備咬下他的頭，不過克雷則用背後沒有伸展的翼、展開吹飛他。

「你還是一樣阿……」克雷微微說著，必且將小標含在嘴裡，「愚蠢的弟弟，你不久也會跟我一樣的道路，好好把握現在的時期吧。」

藍翼似乎被激怒，在她眼底，眼前這個龍就是牠想要除掉的對象。

「吼喔喔──」藍翼用手爪四肢伏地，後腳一蹬衝出。

克雷輕鬆的閃過，途中還用手爪鉤住了藍翼的尾巴，使得牠驚叫一聲。

「嗚吼──」

克雷將她用力的甩向牆壁，藍翼甩出的重力狠狠將培養槽給摔個粉碎。

「雖然你已經差不多像我一樣了，不過還是得多多適應這個身體。」

克雷用舌頭的在小標上舔，然後往藍翼摔出的方向射去，當標飛入塵煙一片時，傳來了警吼、以及掙扎聲響。

「看來你有一點時間無法動彈了……」

「不愧是我的實驗品，連戰鬥技巧都那麼熟練。」亞克在上方一臉驚嘆，不過他那險惡的微笑還是沒有消除，可見他早會料到這事。

「那樣品並不是我期望的。」他說道，「不過呢……」

克雷用小標靶亞克手腕上的控制器射穿，那應聲發出嘶嘶的聲音，他驚呼了一下，「你這傢伙！」亞克氣得大叫。

「不過呢？我在等待你下一次發言……」克雷緩緩的說，那雙銳眼似乎殺氣耀盛。
「這次我就放過你，你下次走著瞧！」亞克身後的門開啟，他蹋了進去後，雙眼瞪著克雷。

「我等待……你所說的下次。」

＊＊＊

「嗚……你還好吧」莉絲一臉擔心，「我已經完成與藍翼身體上抗體的藥水了。」

「沒事，不過妳可以撐我過去嗎？」來得有氣無力說道。

「好。」

莉絲腕過萊德的手，拖著他疲累的身軀移動到剛剛發現藍翼的地方。兩龍看見克雷在那除處理著傷口。

「克雷？藍翼呢？」萊德問.

克雷指著躺著的藍翼，「在那，不過之後就你們解決了，我不想干涉太多有關你們的事情。」

「什麼叫只是我們的事情，對方可是你弟弟阿！」莉絲強硬說道。

「我說過了，我只是奉組織一事來收取東西而已。」

「你那組織到底是誰！」

「無可奉告，抱歉了。」克雷只說了幾句後，轉身離去。

「這傢伙到底哪根筋不對勁……」萊德說道，「算了，無所謂，趕緊把藥注入藍翼體內吧，否則他在醒來會很不妙。」

「好，等等！」莉絲把條狀瓶子裝入注射槍內，然後往藍翼的腹部注射進去。

本來已經昏迷不醒的藍翼一陣掙扎，狂嚎、尖叫，這情形讓兩龍緊張的退開。

「他在與體內的那獸魔爭鬥……我們只能，在這看著她了。」莉絲說道，

「難不成抗體無效？」萊德氣喘喘的問道。

「確實那抗體有效，不過她還得靠自己的意識清醒，接下來就得靠他自己了」

「吼吼──」

藍翼抱著腦袋大聲叫嚷，頸部的血管爆了出來，他緊緊的閉著眼，努力抵抗，直到他無力跪了下來。

「藍翼，是我，我是萊德阿，你還記得嗎？」萊德緩緩靠近跪在地面的藍翼。

「萊……德……」藍翼停止嚎叫，他使力的擠出這幾句話。

「太好了，你記起來了！」

不過一時之間藍翼用身體撞飛了兩龍，他們正面在地面滾了幾呎，而萊德在這次撞擊牆壁後昏了過去，莉絲飛了許遠，眼睛半睜著，看著藍翼靠近萊德。

「吼吼──嗚」

藍翼伸出手爪，朝昏迷的萊德脖子伸去。在一瞬間，一種張力把他拉了回來。

「我不……能。」藍翼撕力吼著，「滾……開我的……身體。」

藍翼朝自己的肚子用爪攻擊，一痕、又一痕，留了三道傷痕。終究他筋疲力盡的倒在萊德身旁，只剩下一旁莉絲，親眼看到這觸目的景象。

藍翼在眼睛閉上後，微微說了道，「對不起……萊德。」

----------


## 闇月之風

*愚蠢的弟弟*

話說看到這句話第一個就讓我想到火影忍者裡的鼬...囧

---------------

這篇也不錯看啊~

...實驗品...這讓我想到很多瘋狂科學家做的實驗...囧|||

----------


## 幻滅翼改

總覺得瘋狂科學家能夠在自己的實驗室跟一大堆怪物在一起
哪怕一堆怪物造反那還得了阿XD
總而言之 
主角能恢復正常了~

----------


## Kaileimute

太瘋狂了!
不過我也是幻想自己是生物基因突變稱"龍"的!
不然怎麼會有現在的我  :jcdragon-tea:

----------


## 棘刺

因為第一篇的寫作方式有點怪異，
所以我再加以改變，然後整理一下，
內容沒有太多的差異，反而加入了一點對話

第十篇還在竄寫喔，'請大家耐心等候...冏!

這一打就是四千字..大汗 =口="

----------


## Kaileimute

改的不錯喔!
期待第十篇的到來 [jcdragon-tail-faster]

----------


## 棘刺

Mission Start No.10 罪惡

天花板上的風鈴微微轉動著，發出銳耳的聲響。三、四個龍在下方忙進忙出。萊德張開眼，發現身處在一個木屋內，身上圍繞著許多繃帶。

「這裡是？」萊德爬起，直到腹部傳來一陣疼痛，「痛──！」

「你醒了啊？」在一旁的莉絲，除了頭上的繃帶捆著外，並沒有甚麼外傷，「來，喝點藥。」

萊德端起那晚藥湯，緩緩喝下，「藍翼呢？」

「這……」莉絲皺起臉頰。

「說阿，他到底怎麼了？」萊德硬是撐起身子，但腹部的痛楚用讓他躺了下去。
莉絲把那碗藥湯放在一旁的桌子上。「他走了……」

「他趁我們受傷之虞，他獨自離開那了，他離走前還叫我樣好好照顧你……。」

「照顧個頭啦！他都不會好好照顧自己了。」萊德怒斥，緊緊咬著牙「那個笨徒弟。」他轉過頭，望著窗戶外。

「我想，他大概變成那樣自己不能接受吧。」

「他選擇離開我們可能會更糟吧，而且外面不是還有羅翼龍的士兵會埋伏。」萊德抱怨。

「不管怎樣，這事等你療傷過後再去做吧。」

「不行，我這就要去找他！」萊德爬下床，一手環繞在腹部，並且拖著身軀離去，直到一個巨大的混亂聲音響起，萊德昏了過去。

「姐，你也不必要這樣對病龍吧！」莉絲看到萊德倒下，急忙跑過去。

「病龍就該躺在病床上，沒必要這樣走走動動的。」她瞪著萊德然後推了門，往門外離去。

＊＊＊

「我是怪物，我差一點就殺了他！」藍翼驚恐著，一句句循環說道。

他在樹林中奔跑著，藍翼冷咧的看著自己的雙手，銳利的爪子吞默他的心靈。他希望著一切都是個噩夢，腰上的那傷痕流著血，迫使他的移動變的緩慢。直到她輕踩了一旁鬆落的泥土，他連龍帶身的滾了下去……。

「你還好嗎？」一個聲聲微微說道，「喔，老天，是誰把你傷成這樣的。」

藍翼的眼喠模糊，他用力的看清那龍，是個穿著少許破爛且普遍的一位女龍。

「你需要治療，你在這等著！」

「別管我……讓我死！」藍翼一臉無助的說著。

「你在說什麼傻話阿，在這等著，我馬上回來。」

藍翼只聽見緩緩離去的腳步聲，但是他仍然保持著意識，盯著天空。他發現到這天空好美，藍天加上樹木的遮影，讓他後悔著一生中都沒有好好看過天空到底是怎麼樣的。那一份心中著憧憬，讓他有著活下去的力量。

「你還活著嗎？」

藍翼微微轉頭，然後輕聲說道，「恩。」

「很抱歉，我實在沒有多餘的金錢到藥材商拿藥，我只能用些剛磨好的藥草讓你恢復了。」

她用兩條麻繩、還有幾塊破步蓋在藍翼最嚴重的胸口，布面上馬上留著一大灘的血漬。

「流了那麼多的血……」她擔憂的看著胸口那塊布。

「你不怕我嗎？我可是個怪物。」藍翼問道。

她微微笑著，這讓藍翼疑惑張開了嘴。

「怎麼會呢，就算你外表看起來會讓龍恐懼，但是我認為你心底則是善良的。」

她擦過藍翼臉上的泥土，「在這裡也不是辦法，你就來我家吧。」

「可是這樣……真的可以嗎？」藍翼不好意思說道。

「害羞什麼啊！可以的──」

她的手繞在藍翼腰上，拖著他移動，這使他更害羞了，「會不會……很重。」

「不會啦、不會啦！」

藍翼頓時發現道，長期除了母親的溫柔保護，他才變得堅強，而現在母親不在了，他獨有一龍孤獨。見到眼前的女龍，他溫柔的外表，以及像陽光般的順美，這不時之間想到了母親。

「妳……叫……什麼名子？」藍翼哽噎說著。

「叫我雅怡就好了……不然隨便叫叫也可以。」雅怡露出微笑。

「怎麼可以隨便叫叫呢！」藍翼嚴厲的說著。

雅怡笑了，用了微小的爪子刺了藍翼頭上。

「好痛──」

「瞧你一臉那麼認真的模樣，又不是什麼重要的事。」

「我才沒有──」藍翼嘟著臉，馬上忘記了之前保留的態度。「這樣……好吧。隨便啦。」

雅怡笑了幾聲，接著他們來到了一個木屋。

上面需多都是補過的痕跡，不像是外面那些房子，擁有一磚一木，裝飾的華麗。面前的木屋並不像那些房子一樣──壞了就丟的道理在這看不見。

「來，躺著吧。」

雅怡讓藍翼躺在一個簡譜用圃草織成的床，然後開始幫她處理著傷口。

「這就是，你居住的屋子啊？」

「對阿，這裡普普通通而已，沒甚麼東西可以用的。」

藍翼腹部傳來一陣痛楚，這讓雅怡緊張了一會，「怎麼了嗎？」她緩緩啦開胸部的那塊布，發現傷口裡面已經組織已經壞死，並且開始發白。

「喔，糟糕，傷口惡化了。」

「你等我一下，我再去找些藥草。」

就當雅怡離開藍翼的身邊時，藍翼眼睛半睜著，握著她的手，他短短了說了道，

「別走……我……」

「怎麼了？」雅翼問道，並且握著他的手。

「沒事……」藍翼頭轉過去，一臉愧疚。

直到雅怡離去時，藍翼對自己剛剛的行為感到訝異，他打著自己臉，要自己清醒一點。他難以想像，自今現在的感覺到底是什麼，身體也熱的冒汗，這種情形從以前就沒有過。

直到雅怡回來後，她幫藍翼換上新的紗布，然後磨了一些藥草，準備用來換藥時備用。

就在當晚，藍翼身體又異樣的發熱。

她摸了額頭上的溫度，抽回了手，「你發燒了，而且還非常燙。我得幫你找個醫生，不然你……」

「一切都會沒事的。」藍翼淡淡的說，要她放心。

「雖然說我以前的母親知道一些醫療知識，不過我不確定自己辦不辦的到。」

「不用管我，我睡幾個小時就會好了。」

「怎麼到現在你還說這些話，」她反斥，「我必須找個醫生來治好你的病。」

「你哪來的錢！」藍翼聲音沙啞。

「我可以把一些東西賣了，然後還清數目。」

藍翼看著她，「你沒必要為我做出犧牲。」

「有時我必須做。」她說道「你現在的情形非我能幫忙的範圍了──我必須請醫生來。」

「可是……」藍翼小聲的說。「我真的沒必要再活下去了──看看我，這副模樣，誰還認為我是隻龍？」藍翼開口，但她做了個手勢，示意藍翼安靜。

雅怡將手方在藍翼攤開的手爪上，「我相信。」

這句深深打動了藍翼的心底，自己或許非常厭惡自己，但他從來沒有從別龍的眼光了解，他感到厭惡、以及罪惡。藍翼對著雅怡點頭，表示會安然的躺在這，不會亂動。她推開門出去，只剩下藍翼一龍，眼睛也緩緩的閉上。

沒多久，雅怡回來了，她帶了一個穿著白袍衣的龍，她提著醫療箱，緩緩走到藍翼的身邊，拿個椅子坐下。藍翼還是半瞇著眼，盯著醫生。

他看著藍翼受傷的部分，「這爪子的痕跡是哪來的，這麼嚇龍。」

「是他去採果子時，不小心刮到的。」雅怡撒謊，然後緊握著手上的那毛巾。

「可是，他是不是被龍襲擊才這樣的，胸口上的明顯是爪痕。」

她搖頭，「我不知道。」

他從醫療箱中拿出一罐罐的藥膏，拆掉之前的舊布，在藍翼的傷口處塗抹一抹紫色的藥膏，等待塗抹完畢時就換上了新的紗布，接著拿起濕毛巾蓋在藍翼的額頭。

「這樣就可以了，待會妳到我的藥戶去拿點藥。」他提醒著雅怡，「還有記住，在傷口癒合前不要讓他亂動。」

她緩緩點點頭，「謝謝妳，醫生。」

後來藍翼看到醫生把她叫過去，在耳邊說了些什麼，她的臉上滿臉訝異，是什麼讓他那麼的驚訝的。藍翼一身麻痺，無法動彈。藥膏中的安眠藥使他闔了眼，儘管他想要明白那位醫生到底跟她說些什麼，但他無法起身。

黑暗中都是這麼可怕，孤靜，一切無神。直到藍翼期望的呼喊聲再度響起，他使力的張了眼皮，但就像拉了幾噸鐵般沉重。

「藍翼，身體有沒有好點了？」雅怡說道，一邊摸著藍翼的額頭。

「多虧了妳幫忙，好很多了。至少身體不會那麼感到發燙，但是頭還是有些暈暈的。」藍翼邊摸著胸口纏繞的繃帶說道。

「這是藥效的關係，」她對著藍翼說道，「醫生所開的處方中，有一些藥劑會讓你頭暈。」

「不過很快就好了」

「我可以下來走動了嗎？」藍翼問。

「當然！不過醫生說不要太劇烈的移動，免得傷口又再度裂開。」

藍翼從床上下來，腹部還是少許點疼痛，但是跟昨天比起來，這點劇痛已減輕不少。他搖搖晃晃的站起來，僵硬的一跛一跛走向門前。

「還可以嗎？」雅怡上前觀看，因為擔憂著藍翼的身體，她手緊緊的靠在手腕部分。

「沒問題的，我自己可以走。」藍翼輕輕的拉開她的手。

藍翼與雅怡一路走到旁的湖邊小徑坐下，「對了，我都還沒問過你的名子。」她緩緩問道，盯著藍翼的臉。

「我叫藍翼˙德森克。」

「藍翼──這名子特別！」她抬起了頭，一臉驚訝，「你母親為你取這個名子嗎？」

「是啊！怎麼了？」

她笑著說：「連名子都相同。很妙！你要聽聽嗎？」

「你說的是……？」藍翼停頓一下，「當然，我現在可是悶著，有龍陪我談個故事也不錯。」

「是這樣的，我們創始地域的龍，剛好就跟你同名，他叫做藍翼˙羅卡！」

「這麼湊巧！」藍翼驚呼。

「不過他在好幾年前就已經死去了，目前由他的兒子代管地轄。」

雅怡停止了對話，直到她倒嘆了一口氣，「他兒子是個嗜錢為惡的龍。不但霸戰龍民的土地，還追加了許多稅金，這讓龍民的日子一天比一天糟糕。」

「他跟他父親時在大不相同；他父親是個為民平等，幾乎這裡的龍群都視他為『慈之龍』。」她搖搖頭，「很難想像他居然會有這如此的兒子。」

「我想，我可以為你們這些老百姓出一點勞力，報答你救命之恩。」

「可是……」她臉皺著，「我必須幫你喬裝成像是村裡的龍，否則這邊的軍隊會注意到你。」

「為什麼我要刻意回避軍隊？」藍翼困惑地問道，

「那些都是她兒子所雇用的軍隊，他看你這樣一定會注意的！」

雅怡站了起來，「所以在軍隊巡邏時間之前，我必須幫你找個布料來做衣服。」

「喏……你們這兒都穿著衣服的嗎？」

「是阿！這也是他所規定的，而且還要把尖爪磨掉。」

藍翼看了一下她的爪子，上面利爪已經不見，「為什麼要把爪子磨掉！」

「他認為這區域的龍民會有反叛行動，所以就規定了這項。」

「什麼爛規定嘛！」藍翼不滿，「難道他都不信任村民了嘛？」

「或許是就是如此……」雅怡點頭回應。

「什麼爛地轄長嘛。」藍翼咒罵。

「我去市場買幾個布料回來。」她說了道，「不過在這之前，我必須找點事情來賺些錢。」

「交給我吧！之前都你花錢照顧我，我不能讓你太勞累。」藍翼一臉確信的拍拍胸口，不過忘了自己胸口受傷，埃了一聲。

「我看還是算了吧，你乖乖在家養病。」

「可是我真的很想幫忙。」藍翼哀求。

「不，這幾天你把你的病情養好，在考慮幫我的事吧。」雅怡輕快的加上一句，「以你現在的情況是做不了任何事的！」

「可是……」

她只轉過身，露出一絲的微笑，「一切沒問題的。」

藍翼抬頭，對著雅怡也笑了一下，

「不好意思，交給妳嘍！」 藍翼輕快的說道。

----------


## Kaileimute

又食完了...期待下一篇的到來  :jcdragon-want:

----------


## 棘刺

Mission Start No.11 神祕之龍

　　藍翼醒來時，胸口仍然是悶熱的感覺，他嘴中感覺灼熱，不知為何嘴角冒出熱煙，實際上這情形他也沒見過。他摸著嘴，嘴中似乎含著滾燙的熱水般滋滋作響。這使藍翼慌張的跑出屋子，跪在屋子旁的溪邊小徑旁。

「我的嘴，喏……」他嗚起嘴吧，兩眼瞪著自己的倒影。

　　一攤液體從他嘴角流出，沾在他的爪子上。

　　那是血！

「怎麼會，」她用水洗去血漬，一臉懷疑盯著爪子上的血，「明明病不是應該要好了。」

　　藍翼感覺腹部劇痛，他緊張的將他的胸口的紗布攤開來。沒有半點血跡，傷口也沒有病菌感染的跡象。

「我到底怎麼了！」他問自己，兩眼注意力在空中擺動。

　　直到從市場剛回來的雅怡，發現藍翼跪在溪邊顫抖著，急忙的向前關心。

 「藍翼，你嘴怎麼了。」她拉開藍翼的爪子，上面留著一些血跡。

「不要動！讓我看看你的眼睛。」

　　她抬起藍翼的頭，撐開了他的右眼。仔細一看，他的鍾孔漸漸細小，眼中殘留著血絲。

雅怡退開，緩緩說道，「這是『反蝕』，你是不是有碰過什麼東西才會變成這樣的！」她驚呼，凝視著藍翼。

「我不知道，我醒來就變成這樣了。」藍翼緊閉著眼說道，「身上鱗片也不知為何變成黑色。」

「你以前身上不是黑色？」她問著，睜大了眼睛。

「對。」藍翼喘息著，他勺起一些水，潑在自己臉上，一些水臉上滋滋叫著。

「這下可麻煩了，你一定是接觸到『德亞金屬』才會這樣的！」

「喏……」

　　藍翼感到嘴巴中的熱氣越來越燙，喉嚨也被這熱氣嗆的不能說話，他乾咳了幾聲。

「妳為什麼、會知道？」藍翼緩慢的問道。

「我說過了，我之前母親是個醫師。」她細細的說道，「在我母親之後你是第二個實例。」

「你覺得我該、怎麼辦？」

「有種方法，」雅怡看了藍翼一眼，眼神斜向地面「不過恐怕你沒辦法撐到那時候。」她帶著失望語氣說。「上一次的那個患者在我們治療時期就自己離開了，儘管我們試著去找尋他的下落，但都無從得知。」

「母親和許多醫師討論，但大部分龍都覺得這是個『絕症』。」她頭歪向一邊。「我母親也因這個原因，去外尋找偏方。」

藍翼仍然顫抖著，硬擠了幾句，「我可以試著自己找……」

「不，你需要這樣為難自己，」雅怡打斷他的話，「你只要在這，好好養病，關於這點我會幫你想辦法。」

一陣寂靜，藍翼臉垂下，默默的點了頭。
＊＊＊

　　當晚，藍翼夢中又遇到的那個生物，證實，牠的樣子確實是一隻龍了，但是周圍的濃霧將牠覆蓋。只有影子、以及有如血般發亮的眼睛。牠正從上方的高台貌視著藍翼。

「你為什麼一直出現在我夢中？」藍翼問。

一陣陣模糊的聲音從藍翼耳中傳出，「命運、血誓、以及你所知的知識。」

「你到底想說什麼，我只要明白你到底是誰！」

「你有著族龍的血，還有個另一個特別之處……」

「告訴我！」

牠在高處搖搖頭，「時機未到。」

「不，現在就是個時機，我現在只要明白你是誰就好！」

「我現在與你很接近，但你要自己去尋找答案。」牠說完，轉身離去。

　　只有一飄雲霧以及濕冷的氣息，藍翼想要向前，但是腳卻被某種意識阻止著，無法前進。

　　直到後方傳來金屬碰撞的碰撞聲響，他猶如閃電一般驚醒，外面傳來雅怡的聲吼和一些金屬的步伐聲。

「怎麼、搞的！」

藍翼緩慢地從床邊下來，來到窗前的蓋布上，露出一小洞。

「我不是說這邊沒什麼了嗎？為什麼你還不肯走！」她大吼，手邊還拿著提水用的木桶。

「我們經過村民告知，你這有藏密犯人，所以我們要調查仔細。」一身穿著盔甲的龍說道，他的右手握著一支長矛。

「求求你們別鬧了！我這麼貧窮，還藏匿著犯人，這難道要我生活著不得如此嗎？」

「不管是說什麼，我都覺得妳有藏密的可能！」語畢，軍人推開她，大步的走向　　屋內，迎面的軍人一哄而上，雅怡卻被突來的士兵壓倒在地。

「你們這些傢伙！」她吼著，並且反抗，不過軍人的重量壓著她無法起身。

　　當那軍人往屋內接近時，藍翼開始擔憂，慌張的視過每一個角落，就算這有個洞他也願躲著。

「在這裡……」

　　某個龍影在後門中著手，示意藍翼過去。藍翼則擔心的踏前一步，後方的金屬聲接近，使他轉而奔跑前進。這時她已經不管那方是敵是友，情況緊急，不得再做於考慮。

　　藍意離開屋內，轉過剛剛那龍招手的門後，隨後那龍將門關上。

「抱歉，我剛剛有個士兵在後方的窗上巡羅，所以我沒及時叫你。」

「妳、到底是誰？」

　　她拿起旁邊的蠟燭，嘴裡吐出微小的火焰，將蠟燭點著。

　　藍翼所看到的是──雅怡！

「怎麼回事，」藍翼驚呼，差點叫出聲，「外面那個……」

「那個是我姐姐，我們倆是雙胞龍。」她微微說道。

　　藍翼幾乎以為這是空想，沒想到事實上真的有；當龍產卵時，一群龍蛋中有時候會有兩顆相同性質，這就是雙胞龍。所謂雙胞龍，兩隻龍不論顏色、性別、或是紋路等等都會相同，不過這可能性並不高。

「但是，你們的名子……。」藍翼皺起臉，「都一樣？」

「看來要解釋一下呢！」她指著自己，「不過，你可以也稱呼我雅怡。」

「我得帶你離開這！」她拉著藍翼，走下樓梯來到地面的洞穴。

「等等……。」

「那你姐姐怎麼辦？」他皺著臉，問道，「還有你要帶我離開到哪裡？」

「我們的事你大可不用管，你只要先顧著你自己就好了。」

　　亞怡推開前方的鐵門，前方一座用竹木搭建起的建築，布蓋下傳來陣陣嘶吼的聲音，而且地面似乎有敲擊發出的震動聲。

「那是……什麼？」藍翼疑惑的問著，對敲擊的聲音感到恐懼。

「喏，你就別害怕了，他是我的寵物──賈克斯。」牠掀開布。

　　眼前的生物是一隻卡瑞獸。

　　這種生物四腳站立，是以前古國用的運輸獸力，不但有跟亞龍一樣的大小，且具有靈性。儘管個性相當有溫和，不過發起脾氣來可是很要命的。

「咕吼──」

　　牠的眼睛警示著藍翼，發出低吼聲。

「沒事的，賈克，這是我的朋友，」她說道。

　　牠警戒吼音漸漸低下。

「你應該知道要怎麼操控他吧？」雅怡問，「我已經都把鞍架好了。」
藍翼搖搖頭，他仍然對牠剛剛的吼音感到恐懼，「妳是指，叫我駕馭牠？」

「是阿！」雅怡點點頭，「你放心，如果你還不知道這方面的知識的話，路上我會慢慢教你如何駕馭牠的。」

「意思是，妳要和我一起走？」

她微微搖了頭，「並不是全然，在你到『亞龍山』附近時，我必須要離開。」

「為什麼？」

「在前方是我所不知的道路，唯一知道路的生物就只有賈克斯而已。」她說道，
「其實我不能跟你走的原因在於我必須解決鎮上的大事。」

「村子內是發生什麼事了？」藍翼問，驚訝的張開嘴。

雅怡嘆了幾聲，「在你在休養之前，我的姊姊一直在照顧你。然而領主，」她停了一會，「就是我姐姐和你所說領主的兒子，他最近受到羅翼龍的指派，下令即尋全鎮的龍民，就是為了要找尋你。」

「你怎麼會知道這件事的！」

「我是龍民派史的間諜之一，我隨後在領主的附近，他告訴我要我立即帶領大批龍馬，來鎮上找尋你。」她說道，一邊緊張的摸著耳邊的龍刺，「領主幾乎被羅翼龍那邊的金錢誘惑了！」

「至於我，我當然不可能答應這事，」雅怡說道，「但是不巧，我當間諜一事剛好被嶺主揭穿，他現在正憤怒的要找出我，而且下令要撲殺所有龍民。」

「領主不可以這樣做！」藍義憤怒的吼出。

「很可惜，領主正被羅翼龍當作布偶操作著，唯獨私利的貪瀆，造成龍民的負擔不過他自己卻不了解！」她說道，「現在唯一的方法，只能迅速招集一些民兵，一邊抵擋一邊撤退了。」

「為何不趁現在反擊？」

「門被鎖住了，用力撞開！」在鐵門後面士兵吼聲。在場兩龍緊張地轉向鐵門。

「現在沒時間再說這些了！」

「快上鞍！」雅怡大吼。

　　當藍翼一處碰到賈克斯的脖子上，牠的意識在藍翼腦中迴盪，就像是水波般一陣陣傳開。賈克斯也睜大了眼睛盯著他，好像就是認識的龍一樣，牠用頭頂了藍翼一下。

「你在幹嘛！快上來阿！」雅怡大叫，申出左手。

　　藍翼看了四周一下，然後再接過她的手，拉了自己一把。

「驅疾──賈克斯！」雅怡大吼一聲，賈克斯就開始駕步，慢慢地加快速度。

「停下！」一個士兵從前面喊道，拿者長矛對準他們。

　　但是賈克斯並沒有因此而停止，迎面將她撞飛。周圍的柵欄也被牠撞開的分裂，剛好其中一支木竹擊中了在旁的士兵。

「牠只會聽我的話囉。」雅怡說道，對著後面那些倒地哀嚎的士兵吐了鬼臉。

「但是，你的姊姊真的會沒事嗎？」藍翼問道，他手抓緊抓了鞍繩。

「你放心，不只是我，我還叫了一些軍中的朋友來保護他，所以她會沒事的。」

在路上經過一段時間時，藍翼問道，「現在我們該去哪？」

「去治療你的病。」她說道。

「這不是無藥可醫的病症嗎？」

「不。」牙怡否認，「這病並不都沒有解決方式，而是我帶妳去找的一隻龍，他在這是個名醫。不過沒人知道她長相如何，只是傳言，他能夠治百病。」

「一個傳言──」藍翼停住不說，因為他身體感到輕微刺痛。嘴中又發出陣陣白煙，身體也異樣的發熱。

「你忍得住嗎？」她關心說道，「路途上會稍微有點遠。不過你可以不用駕馭賈克斯了。」

「我還可以，但是為什麼？」藍翼勉強咬著牙說道。

「那是最糟的情形！我如果離開你身邊，你就得駕馭牠。」

「實際上事情比我想像的還要順利。我沒想到不但兵沒有一鼓作氣包圍我們，反而是一些微弱的士兵在前方阻擋。」雅怡解釋道。

「在你到『亞龍山』時，我還是必須趕回去。」

「我明白」藍翼點點頭。

＊＊＊

「經過了一湍溪水，對面就是個森林。過了森林後就是『亞龍山」了。」雅怡指著那座山。

「關於亞龍山的歷史是如何？」藍翼問道。

「哼哼──這你就問對龍了」她沾沾自喜地說道，「在古時代，亞龍幾乎居住在此，但是以前的『魔忌亞暗龍』她幾乎在古代中就要統治世界，但是亞龍與西洋龍開始反抗。暗龍致死前，他令這座山噴發，造成許多亞龍民死去，所以這座山可稱呼為『悲暗之山』。」

「但這是神話，不是嗎？」

「不，這可是活例的故事呢！至於亞龍之後就緊急策離這座山，據說這山每四百年後都會在噴發一次。」

「真是特別的山呢。但是有龍會居住在那嗎？」藍翼問道，搔著頭。

「有些龍就是不放棄他的家鄉。」雅怡強硬的說道，「或許就是那個傳言中的醫師吧。」
　　一個站牌指著右邊的木板寫著『亞龍山』，上面得字已經壞的殘碎不堪。

「好了，接下來就得你自己走了，不過不要擔心。這兒的路賈克斯都明白，循著牠自己的意識去走就好，你不用去駕馭他。」

「牠明白這條路，那妳們也明白？」藍翼不肯定的問道。

「不，賈克斯牠是那邊的生物，他知道自己的家鄉往哪走。」她說道，「你不會迷路的，我保證。」

「我們會在見面嗎？」藍翼問道。

「或許會、或許不會。」

雅怡從鞍跳下，對著賈克斯說道，「乖，回去你的家鄉吧。」

「嘎嗚──」

　　賈克斯十分不捨，牠知道這是主人的命令，但是卻寂辜的叫了幾聲。

「好好照顧他，賈克斯。」她清親吻一下牠的頭，然後往天空一飛。

「嘎吼──」聽起來是悲哀的吼聲。

就如同也是牠的命運一般，帶著藍翼離開森林……

----------


## 火焰龍族

這各文章好看我喜歡~!  :Very Happy:  
版大加油~! 
故事不錯喔~!

----------


## 棘刺

Mission Start No.12 身世

　　藍翼在賈克斯背上睡了一會，醒來後發現，現已處於山谷深處。四周除了一小株枯木的樹以外，沒有看到任何有生機的景象。下方河水已經乾枯，四周瀰漫著死孤的氣氛。

　　兩方的山谷，將藍翼視野掩蓋，看不到天空、只有烏黑的一片。

　　「這什麼鬼地方。」藍翼一邊這樣想著，一邊四處望著。他聽見上方的鷹群在上空中掠鳴，等待哪個失冒龍在這死去，好獲一份美味佳餚。

　　當藍翼停在一個已經毀壞的村莊外，他對著賈克斯說道，「乖乖在這，我進去看一下。」

　　牠微微的吼了一聲，雙眼凝視著藍翼，直到他離去。

　　藍翼則拿起雅怡在鞍上已準備好的小刀，緊握在右手，雙眼掃描每個角落。當他穿越兩排寂靜的房子時，殘留的龍骨讓他嚇了一跳。「這也是受過災難後的城鎮嗎？」

　　即使城鎮沒有任何殘留的跡象，但是藍翼卻在枯萎的樹下找到一支箭矢，「還是熱的。」他打量了一下。

　　如果這隻箭矢是熱的，這就表示這兒有龍，而且一定剛來不久。但是，這該是醫師還是軍隊，或者是距離幾個月，還是剛好滿四百年火山噴發的洽當事宜？他默默的在底想著，「如果這有留下一片龍麟，也說不定也是我判斷錯了？」他搖搖頭，默默的走出城鎮。

　　賈克斯距離藍翼並不遠，牠正默默的低頭吃著草，等到他靠近時，懷疑盯著他，嘴還嚼著那些枯萎的草。「沒事啦！或許是我搞錯了，這裡根本任何龍影。」

　　「走吧！驅駛──賈克斯。」

　　牠快步跑疾，在山谷的走道上，周圍可以聽到賈克斯所發出的韃靼聲響，聲音也嚇著了許多飛揚在空中的鳥兒。藍翼則用一支手抓著鞍繩，一支手摸著腹部。這種疼痛的感覺已經持續許久，不過藍翼還是壓抑住，他現在只想找個有水的地方，好好休息。

「水、我好累。」他無力說道，身體痛楚現已傳到嘴巴來了，同時也感到口乾舌燥。

　　剛剛的地區因為山谷龐大，所以太陽照不到地面，但是後期路段的根本沒有掩蓋物。這使他身體劇烈的發熱，讓他病情發作的更迅速。

「賈克斯，如果你明白水在哪的話、請……帶我去。」藍翼用一隻手肘撐著，平撫自己的感覺，他身體斜面靠著較高的鞍上。

　　藍翼發覺自己的意識正在消沉，眼睛模糊一片，四周的感覺消散了。就像身體的靈魂離開了身體般，他又在度回到以往的夢境中。

「不要被心衷影響，引導著前方的是你所要的經歷的路，不要害怕。」站在高台上的龍影又說道，「你將是面對你自己。」

「我自己！」藍翼驚呼。

　　頓時他的左手掐著自己的脖子，他的另一半已經轉變成暗淡的黑色，「我要取代你！」牠大吼，將銳利的手爪刺進藍翼的脖子。驚慌的眼底掙扎著，牠幾乎將他撕裂──血光四濺！

＊＊＊

　　「嗚……」藍翼驚慌的睜開眼，他看見一塊無暇批的黃色布面平鋪蓋在他上方，斜著倒向地面。藍翼試探的伸出手，感覺到這塊布就跟他的某種東西很像，直到藍翼想了一會，他終於發現道。

　　這是龍翼！

　　「但是這又是誰的？」他納悶的輕輕推開蓋在牠身上的翼，後方的聲音傳起。「我想你就是克雷的親弟弟吧，藍翼？」她身著懶腰打哈欠，亮出一排雪白的牙齒，並且把雙翼收回。

　　「你是亞龍？而且你怎會知道我的名子？」

　　她敬衛的點了點頭，「上古龍的繼承龍，你好。」他愉快的打聲招呼，然後站起。

　　「你倒在我養育卡瑞獸的附近農場，幸好我發現了你。」她說道，緩慢的移動，「那隻卡瑞獸也是你養的吧？」

　　「不，那不是我。」藍翼否認。

　　她笑著，然後回答道，「我先自我介紹，我是傑拉藍，是個醫師。叫我傑拉就好！」，他伸出肘爪，握了藍翼的手，「至於為什麼我會明白你的名子──因為我治療過你哥哥。」

　　「他跟我講道，有個年幼的弟弟，」她說道。

　　藍翼四顧環繞，發現現在的地方是個荊棘林，這種路根本在外看不到，只有上空中才能清楚看的到這塊，除此之外，沒有任何地方可走了。

　　「我哥哥！」藍翼喊道，「他跟我一樣的病嗎？」

　　藍翼這時感到好多了，頭痛以及口乾舌燥等症狀都被移除了，「讓我猜猜，身上的病是妳製好的嗎？」他問道，手摸著胸前。

　　「是的，不過你發病的時候倒是讓我忙翻了。」傑拉不滿的說道，不過她臉上還是掛著笑容。「但是我明白的說，你跟你哥哥的情形可不只是個病。」

　　「不然是什麼？」藍翼問，疑惑的皺著臉。

　　「恩……這或許說半天也講不完，」她說道，「不過根據那些醫師的說法、還有科學的講說，都只是個猜測！」

　　「我不懂，妳想說的是什麼。」

　　「你知道你哥哥與你的身世嗎？」她問道。

「不明白。」藍翼搖搖頭，他坐下，並且把包包丟在一旁，「我僅只明白我是隻上古的龍而已，當別龍問道，我會很困惑。」

　　「就是如此，你哥哥告訴過我──你一定會到這來的！」她強調，「當你們命運遇合時，你就是他，他就是你。」

　　「這是什麼意思？」藍翼半張開著嘴問道。

　　傑拉半開翼，開合在一瞬間，「你想過你身上的翅膀為何有紋路嗎？」

　　「紋路？」他傻傻回答，「這在我們從蛋中出生的時候就已經遺留著，當時我還以為是母親對我開的玩笑！」

　　藍翼坦白，「我不明白，紋路在我出生後就一直刻在翼膜上了，我不記的當時發生什麼。──那是個空白的記憶」藍翼強調。

　　「那你還記得一開始出生前的事情嗎？」

　　「我只記得有某種碎片包圍了我，然後我就從蛋中生出來了，後來我就真的不知道了。」藍翼肩了肩聳，露出無奈的表情。

　　她思考片刻，做出一個結論，「要是在你出生前的那片光是個記憶，那麼或許是破碎了。」

　　「破碎？」

　　「是的，破碎！」她說道，「有龍奪走了你們的記憶，或者、自己的強烈意識逼退自己不想要的記憶，造成破碎。」

　　「依妳的意思來說，我的前身的龍或許希望我不要觸及這個記憶？」藍翼猜測，他不確定的說了道，「那麼我哥哥呢？」

　　「當時來到這時，他也是一無所知，就如同你現在的情形一樣。」

　　「己使如此，你們的命運正接上軌道，他以前發生過的事情都會在你身上出現。」牠的鼻孔噴出一縷煙，「這邊也是你的命運點，如果要試著改變，你就得……」傑拉停住了，但她不願再說下去，「試著去克服他吧。」她微微說了幾句，然後在藍翼身邊緩緩趴著。

　　「得怎樣？」藍翼非常在意她所說的，即使她明白原因，但他還是想要明白。

　　「我會告訴你的，」她說，「但是你必須了解，藍翼！」她左爪摸著嘴上的觸鬚，「我並不是故意賣關子，但是我不能洩漏別人的秘密。我只能跟你說明，關於你的前身的事宜，這是你跟你哥哥必須知道的。」

　　「但是你為什麼會明白？」藍翼問。

　　「因為我是介於你們之間的事件龍。別看我看似年輕，我可是比你們大上八百多歲，以往的發生事情我都明白！」

　　「妳對我們沒有了解，但是……」

　　傑拉打斷他的話，「不是沒有了解，是你們之間的記憶，其中一部分在我心底。」

　　傑拉的說法讓藍翼驚訝，「在你們出身之前，有個亞龍的國王。也就是山下的一座城市。」

　　「是我經過的那個城市嗎？」藍翼在心中問著自己，不時還想著那箭矢到底是誰射出的。

　　她繼續說下，「而在這之間，他們與『魔忌亞暗龍』決鬥。然而，你的族龍在與亞龍合作後，他們曾感到失望。」

　　「為什麼？」

　　「這是我要說的，幼龍。」傑拉說，「你的族龍們發現亞龍利用他們，來富強他們的的帝國，當國王驚覺，下令將你們這些龍趕走。當時你的領導族龍『龍牙˙默卡斯』非常憤怒，試圖要做出報復。」

　　「這與我有什麼關係！」藍翼無奈說道，「就算是這樣，紋路說不定只是個象徵。」

　　「有莫大的關係，別逃避、藍翼！」傑拉試著將藍翼的話題矯正，然後繼續將未說的事情講完，「然後你的族龍與羅翼龍曾經結過同盟。」

　　「不可能！」藍翼睜大了眼睛說道。

　　「是有可能的，大部分事實都被帝國混淆，他們不想讓龍民慌恐。」她說道，「羅翼龍他們創造了『德亞金屬』這種物質，將他在利用在戰鬥上。你們族龍接受了實驗，她將少數的龍放進了經由金屬萃取的液體中。他們發現道，能使隻龍的耐力、還有一些本身的能力強化，副作用卻是會導致自我意識喪失、變成一隻狂暴的野獸。」

　　「因為這場實驗對他們來說是失敗了，但是你的族龍還是不放棄。」

　　「但是大多數的龍不想冒這個險。他們不想與羅翼龍斷絕關係，因為羅翼龍在以往就是個以科技發達的國家。族龍們還享受著著羅翼龍科技發展出來的方便，誰又想離開著這豐榮的國家呢？」

　　藍翼兩眼凝視著她，「要是我，我會讓背叛我的龍付出代價。」

　　「可是你不想，對吧！」

　　「我討厭那種感覺──被背叛的感覺。」

　　「誰都不希望被背叛呀──」她微笑，然後她的爪子刺穿一支樹枝，「你的族龍；龍牙，相當不滿意。他獨自一龍殺了羅翼龍的首領。」

　　「但是……」藍翼思乎想要說什麼，但是卻說不上口。

　　「這讓羅翼龍們非常憤怒，誓言要在你族龍身上加上特別的咒印。」

　　「該不會就是……」藍翼睜大眼睛說道。

她的鱗片在地面上發出沙沙的聲音，「對，你想得沒錯──就是你翼上的紋路！」

　　藍翼愣住了，「但是以科學與醫學上來說，都是個病阿！」

　　「我剛剛就有說道，科學跟醫學是根據他們的想法，然後結論而來。他們不會去探索是何時發生的，只會一道地往實例上測試。」

　　「這道是真的。」他承認，「但我身上那紋路到底是怎麼一回事？」

　　她搖搖頭，「我只知道歷史，剩下的由你去判斷。」她起身，然後張開翅膀，
「恩……我想我該去弄點晚餐了。」

　　「你也不想那麼早走吧？吃頓晚餐如何？」傑拉眨眨眼，露出微笑。

　　「好……的。」藍翼被她的翅膀嚇著，光是龍翼張開的長度就可容下兩個他。

　　他向空中翅膀一拍，很快的就飛到高空上，「今晚吃羊肉喔──」她高喊，愉快的向前斜向，衝過藍翼看不到的視線外。

　　＊＊＊

　　傑拉大概花了一個小時才搞定他的獵物，她從西邊飛回，腳爪下緊抓著他的獵物──是隻羊。脖子有著刺穿的咬痕，可見傑拉一定是咬住羊後才讓牠於死的。接著她又在附近河流勺了一桶水，也是用腳爪抓著飛過來。

　　「你一定是非常辛苦，每次處理食物都要這麼麻煩。」他看著，默默說道。

　　「噢，其實也還好，有辛苦才有收穫阿。」她笑著，爪子撕裂一塊部分，然後串在竹上，「老實說，這樣做才會讓我找到樂趣。」她悄悄的說，然後轉回身繼續她未完的『料理』。

　　傑拉的料理經過火烤後，那洋溢著著美味滋味烤羊肉完成了，藍翼迫不及的拿了一串羊肉來試試，其實他肚子早就餓的咕咕叫了。

　　「喔，這食物真棒。」藍翼大叫，然後盯著那羊肉，「你是怎麼做的，這美味的食物。」他指著眼前的羊肉，稱讚道。

　　「很高興你會喜歡，老實說，我只是加上一點魔法。」

　　「魔法？」藍翼一口吞下手上的肉，並說道，「那是什麼？」

　　「簡單來說，就是可以幫你實現許多不可能的事情。」

　　「比如說……復活死龍？」藍翼假設的說道。

　　「藍翼，你要明白，當一個生命到終點時，不論時怎樣我們都必須順著天意讓他離去，而不是想盡辦法讓他繼續活著。」她說道，「再說，魔法也有一些我們無法做到的事，所以不要太依賴了。」她微笑著，把頭抬低盯著藍翼。

　　「你有了魔法你會想要做點什麼事？」傑拉問他，用鼻子頂著藍翼的頭。

　　「我會飛上天空。」

　　傑拉嘎嘎地笑，「你就有個翅膀了，你為何不嘗試著呢？」

　　「但是我不……」藍翼還未說完就被傑拉插嘴說道，「有個翼，不去試看看，你永遠無法享受著天空自由的意境。」她問道，「如何？明天需不需要我來教你如何飛行？」

　　「我做不到……我的翼。」藍翼拉開她的翼，不過他似乎忘了飛行，或者是忘了飛行也說不定。

　　「有個夢想，為何不去努力看看呢？」她靠在藍翼的身邊，「說定了！明天我來教導妳吧。」

　　藍翼微笑，傻傻的盯著她，微微說道，「周圍的龍都付出的太多了。」

　　「不會啦！傻蛋一個。」傑拉也露出微笑，對著藍翼眨了眨眼。

----------


## 火焰龍族

謝謝分享~!  :Cool:  
寫的很辛苦喔~! 
你寫的很好看~!

----------


## 棘刺

Mission Start No.13　翔臥天空！

　　早晨，陽光突入，藍翼張開了眼，四周飄著微薄的霧氣，陽光從荊棘小洞映出。

　　「早安，藍翼。」

　　藍翼看了傑拉一眼，也回答道，「妳也早。」

　　傑拉像隻貓般打了個哈欠，伸伸懶腰，「早晨來一趟飛行如何？」她問道。

　　「飛行？」藍翼驚訝，「我不會阿！」

　　「喔，真抱歉，我忘了！」她傻笑著，「那麼要不要體驗一下飛行的感覺？」

　　「體驗？」

　　「是的，我可以暫時……」

　　藍翼看了一眼她，背上釘刺看起來非常尖銳，「妳該不想說，要我在你那尖銳的背上吧？」

　　傑拉笑著，「如果你想當被釘上的木頭，那就可以到我背上來。」她開玩笑地說道。

　　「算了吧！」藍翼苦笑著，「那麼你剛說的話是真的嗎？」他搖搖頭問道，看似緊張了一下。

　　「當然不是！」傑拉微微笑著，翅膀在空中拍了幾下伸長了腳爪，「我用爪子抓著你飛行，這樣你才能適應一下空中的感覺。」

　　藍翼疑惑了一下，「這不會有任何危險？」

　　「如果你認為危險，那麼你就永遠不會試著做。」傑拉說，紅色的眼睛盯著他，「藍翼，不是我要說你，這是用勇於嘗試的行動，當你畏懼，就表示你已經放棄了。」傑拉故意激怒藍翼，要讓他明白，光是永遠逃避是沒有用的。

　　而飛行是每隻龍必須經歷的試煉之一，沒有例外龍可在。但他卻以『藉口』逃避，懼怕過去那種經歷，認為反不如逃避還比較好。

　　「這麼輕易放棄，難道你一點都沒有勇於嘗試嗎？還是像隻小貓縮在角落？」

　　「我可沒說我要放棄什麼！」他怒斥，他尾巴拍打在地面，「我盡可能克制我的想法，把飛翔一事灌入腦中。但是我就是無法克制我的翅膀，它不聽使喚，要上就下的，讓我非常困惑！」

　　「這就是你必須學到的！」她說道，「氣流在上升時，你要壓低你的翅膀，然後緩慢的拍動。」

　　「我試過了！但沒用。」藍翼抱怨。

　　「所以我才要你學著適應氣流。」傑拉將身體壓低，風從他們上方吹過。

　　「不管你願不願意，這件事你都必須去做。」

　　傑拉一聲怒吼，翅膀拍動，順著藍翼上方用後腳抓住他的雙臂，順著氣流往上飛行。

　　藍翼被她突來的舉動驚嚇到，並起開始大吼，「放開我！我說過我不能！」他掙扎著大叫，閉上眼。

　　傑拉不理會藍翼的怒吼，依然朝空中飛行，當時距離地面已有幾公尺。她依然緊抓著他，只要藍翼越掙扎，她就越抓越緊。

　　隨著風的消散，傑拉也明顯感到疲倦。在飛行的途中，藍翼也漸漸心靜下來、他在空中也嘗試張開眼睛、也不時抽動翅膀了幾下，比起剛起飛緊張樣子已改善不少。

　　在空中窺看地面的白色荊棘林，穿插著龍亞山以及綠光的農場的就像一幅畫一樣。加上飄散的白霧，點綴了平淡無味的白棘林。

　　傑拉直到亞龍山腰附近才著落，而這一趟飛行就是半個小時。

　　藍翼接觸地面時整個攤坐著，「妳別這樣嚇我！」他咕噥了幾聲，「這樣強迫我也沒無法學會的。」他說道，疲倦的坐下。

　　傑拉輕笑了幾聲，她認為其實藍翼內心很滿意，「但是你是真的很喜歡那感覺，不是嗎？」

　　「我是喜歡空中的感覺……」藍翼補充了一句，「相對的我也討厭這強迫的學習方式。」

　　傑拉看了他一眼，「感覺你很高興有這次飛行體驗呢。」她看見藍翼嘴角露出輕抹微笑。

　　「是很棒的飛行。」藍翼強硬的說道。但他覺得不妥，依照六年未高空飛行的他來說，這或許是個難忘的體驗，但他眼神仍然帶著畏懼。

　　藍翼失望的說道，「但我……，還是不能。」他簡短的回答，再度將能飛行的意志淡化。

　　「為什麼？你都應該適應飛行的感覺了？」傑拉問。

　　藍翼解釋道，「如果真的有那麼容易就好了，你也知道我目前的情況，不光是本身虛弱而已，堅硬的龍翼在空中根本無法動彈。」

　　「但我剛剛確實看到你的翼在拍動。」她疑惑了一下，「難道還是不行嗎？」

　　藍翼微微點頭，「我在拍動時，空氣上的風壓得我背部疼痛。」

　　「你會好轉的。」她說道，摸著他的翼，「而且光是你的翼已確實被風磨損不少，不過很快就會恢復的。」，她輕抹藍翼的翼麟，微小的鱗片從他爪上散落。

　　「依照你現在的體質來說，還是可以適應風壓的。」她從藥包拿出綠色罐裝的藥膏，塗抹在藍翼的翼上，他不禁叫了一聲，「唉唷！」

　　他翼上的鱗片一片片粉碎，如果拿了一根木籤劃過一痕，肯定讓藍翼痛上半天，「我這些藥膏可以讓你的好些，但不保證有用。它唯功用就是止你翼上的傷痛感。這幾天你還是可以移動，但都不能飛行。」

　　藍翼對於傑拉行為感到驚訝，「如果當初你不要帶我飛行就不會造成這傷口了。」他憤憤不平的說道。

　　「不，並不是這樣的。」她解釋道，「因為你有很久沒有飛行，如果不用這種方式處理，你翼上的感官不久也會跟著衰敗。」他收起醫包的瓶瓶罐罐，「我這麼作也是有道理的。而為了防止你翼失去作用，我不得讓你受點傷，再生的翼麟會有更堅固的防風作用。」

　　「那這事你也應該早點說！」藍翼嘆了一口氣。

　　她扣住包上的環扣，將他咬住，往上一拋套入脖子，「正常是誰都會因講出這事而緊張的吧！」

　　「但你是怎麼發現我很久沒飛行的？」

　　「我從你翼麟上的判斷，可看出上面鱗片已經脆化，這也表示你沒有經常在飛行。依正常龍的作息，在一天當中至少飛行三個小時。在加上早在龍出生滿八歲時，就必須學會基本的飛行能力，而高空則是在十歲時所要學習的。」她說道，「但是你卻連高空飛行都緊張成這樣，我就發覺你一定沒經過訓練。」

　　「訓練嗎？我是逃避了，但那還是有原因的。」藍翼閉上雙眼，精疲力盡。「我的……我的頭輕飄飄的，好像自己正在漂浮。」

　　「那是藥效開始起作用了，」傑拉說道，「到我居住的龍穴來休息吧。在這附近而已，不會很遠。」

　　沿途經一巨龍石像，雖然那石像許多處已經粉碎，但依然能看見她懷理抱著剛破殼的龍蛋，裡頭有一隻小龍張開嘴叫著，而在她肩上的是兩個幼龍，那龍慈祥的笑容掩蓋藍翼的疲憊。石像下面寫著──凱特夢。

　　他仔細看著幾處殘缺不足的龍像，對於這些石像以龍敬意仰拜著，「他們是當初受到『魔忌亞暗龍之戰』而喪生的，而他們偉大的事蹟在戰後就被刻在這，當開始許多龍來不及逃離，當場被暗龍活生吃了。」傑拉淡淡說道，她也做出仰拜之意。

　　接著他們經過了一個約傑拉身長兩倍大的洞穴，雖然四周雜亂，但都可看的出來是龍為的建築，「這裡算是當成繁榮的建築，不過受到火山噴發事件時，大家都避開亞龍山了。」

　　「但是我不能理解的是，為何妳還要繼續待在這？」藍翼問。

　　傑拉低下頭，凝視著藍翼狹長的黃色瞳孔。她默默的轉向黑長的洞穴，輕聲說道：「為了封印。」

　　「這是什麼意思？」藍翼躊躇了一下，對於她失望的表情有點驚訝，「你一直在這的原因是因為為了守住暗龍的封印，所以你才能存活那麼久？」他猜測的說道。

　　藍翼確實有聽說過；在世界上的因某件事情導致平衡不穩定時，能借由自身的犧性封住不平衡的事蹟。但這不是一件好事，雖然受到封印的力量能自由的使用特殊能力，但卻要犧牲掉自己的某個重要的事物，而經過封印契約後，除非再與另一隻契約龍所結約，否則終生都無法擺脫。

　　「你說對了一半，但是這與我封印的事由並不相同。我確實因封印而得到不死的能力，但卻換走了我的自由。」

　　「你是因為某件事才去做封印龍的吧？」

　　「關於這個，我不能告訴你。」

　　不論藍翼怎麼訴求，傑拉還是不肯說，「若我講出來也跟你沒麼關係，但是依你身體的狀態你還是休息一下比較好吧。」

　　「不要試圖轉移話題！」他堅持說道，「我要等你說出我才肯休息。」

　　她輕笑，「但你敵的過藥效嗎？」

　　這讓藍翼一時絕的頭腦怪怪的，雖然剛剛就有這種感覺了，但剛剛發作並不明顯。直到他發覺滾燙熱水一直往頭上潑的感覺，突然就這樣開始暈眩，眼前的事物也跟著旋轉。

　　在她閉上眼的那石，她聽到；「我必須跟你講的是……我一直都在等你，適合的龍。」

　　在藍翼閉上，那個忽喚的夢境又在眼前。這次卻不跟上次只單單看到一隻龍，整個場景回到以往的古時代，獸具、長矛。而一身穿著巨身武裝的戰士從藍翼的視角走過，他伸爪一把抓住士兵。士兵頓時還對他敬禮，「波泰格王君，有什麼事情可以幫忙的？」那士兵問道。

　　而對話卻從藍翼的眼前發出，「對於封印的事情辦的如何了？」

　　「我們已經調查了那個女龍，對於她能當上封印龍相當符合，我認為她極有能力可以撐住，好讓我君得到勝利。」

　　「那他親龍逐禁的怎樣了？」從城王君的龍說話像當卑惡，「我不希望她知道親龍還活著，最速將他們處死。」

　　「是。」士兵簡短的回答，然後離開。

　　而接下來的畫面漸漸暗淡，只有著淡淡的光從城堡的石縫中透出，而四周是用鐵欄圍起來的監獄，直到地下尖叫的女龍聲傳出，而外面卻呼喊著。「讓我們慶祝這一刻！我們永敵暗龍終於被我們封印，對於上天賜恩的女神龍我們要感謝主──吾光護佑君˙巴哈姆特。」

　　一大長讚頌歌曲掩蓋了監獄下方懼顫的尖叫聲，需多龍對著稱女神龍面顏朝下仰拜，四周充滿著朗誦歌，唯獨腐敗的地下監獄。

　　一片草夜喚醒了藍翼，他對於自己睡去的樣子有些錯愕；除了全身用著白色的繃帶綁著，他身體也不知不覺長了幾呎，而旁邊附著一個腐敗的龍肉，而在四周都是黑色的鱗片，以及傑拉的藥包！

　　在傑拉的藥包上，夾著一張紙，「如果我沒猜錯，你大概會在我死後一年醒來。其實當初你的病證就不可能醫好的，我試圖以謊的事蹟讓你放心，不過這都不重要了。」

　　藍翼翻下頁，眼角似乎滴了一滴淚，「我並不是要這樣欺騙你，而是當看到你時，就想到我親弟弟。而且你就好像他，所以我把我致死的禮物送你。但你不需太難過，我早就不應該活在這世上了，我該到時限的已經到，所以我將我的能力交給你，這是唯一的辦法。你要知道，對於你發狂的樣子我不敢多說，而這種治療雖然我會死去，但卻能讓你重生，這也是我所能做的。」

　　紙筆的後記寫著她的本名　　凱特夢˙傑拉。

而在夾紙的中間掉出了一個一顆龍牙，上面刻著「祝飛行快樂」。

藍翼看著那張紙顫抖的說道「怎麼會！」

　　他撕開殘繞身上的繃帶，原本黑色的龍鱗介時恢復相近的藍黑色。他發現到唯獨翼的寬度有少許變長之外，近成年龍的翼毛也長出。翼上仍然保持著黑色紋標，但手上卻也出現不明的紋路。

　　他緩緩站起，拍動一下翅膀，翼上的舊鱗碎落，而且再也沒有讓他感到難受的感覺。「傑拉到底在我這昏迷的時候做出了什麼？」他疑惑問著自己。

　　藍翼發現到，地上散落的紙上詳細記載封印的古文書，他在書的間斷中看見了幾行字，「封印可轉移，但施行者卻必須付出自身，相當於死亡。」

　　「該死！」藍翼忍著眼淚，咒罵了一聲，「難怪她會不說。」

接下來幾個小時、幾天，他仍然站在旁傑拉的遺骸旁，默默不語……

----------


## 無名龍

翔臥天空！ 

這篇感覺好悲傷的感覺!!!

希望大大能快快更新啦^^~

----------


## 棘刺

Mission Start No.14　注定的飛行。

　　藍翼自從醒來過後已經過了三天，他發覺到，除了翼的成長以外，手的爪子也長了幾公分。但如果都是依靠傑拉所說的封印效果，實在太不合實際。

　　照常理來說，龍的成長必須吃下幾公斤的肉才得以成長，但他從未吃過任何肉、這一年的時間內他是如何成長的？他思考著，坐在黑暗濕冷的洞穴底。

　　「咕……」肚子一陣聲音，他知道自己許久的飢餓正在侵蝕他。

　　外面的陽光懈出，映在他臉上，藍翼才緩慢的爬起。而在這時的一年後身體的異變，以及長久以來沒吃食物的飢餓感，使得他又跌坐在地上。

　　「肚子好餓、身體也好重。」沈重的身體讓他喘不過氣，他的決定很快就煙消雲散了。除了後方因長久崩塌堵住的洞穴，由於後方沒有其他出口，只剩下前方遠處的透光，所以他朝有光的方向臥地爬去。

　　接近洞外時他發現到，現在所處的地方，除了那看出即是紅天的洞外，外面竟沒有任何可走的陸地。

　　正當他要爬出去時，前方崩落的岩地讓他停止了動作。「這裡是高處？」一些破裂的碎石向下飛去，落下即被下雲霧包覆，再也沒發出聲音。而下方濃霧中參雜著一種刺鼻的味道，藍意並沒有特別去關注，依然對於洞外之風景感到好奇地四處觀看。

　　「這裡到底有多高阿。」那些落下岩石似乎警示著目前他所在的位子是非常高的地方。沒想到傑拉早就安排了這點，就是要他克服眼前的障礙，故所以將他安置在這治療。

　　直到藍翼對於外面風景感到乏味，他從懸崖邊爬回，掃瞄一下地上可用的物品後，挑了一個灰土的木頭撐起身子。他費了一番力氣才將身體撐起，幾使如此，身體仍然不穩的晃動。

　　他緩慢的移動到黑布面前，對於下方的物品感到好奇，最後還是將布拉開來。「這一定是傑拉所的。」前方放著自古以來的古書，以及他的筆記本。上方些著關於龍的身體研究，以及其他目錄。

　　「這本書上根本沒寫什麼。」他簡略看了黑布下的書之後，將書拋向地面。很氣這裡沒任何一個可以幫助他下去的物品，他又仰起頭，試著理清頭緒。「如果這都是傑拉意思的話……」

　　經過短暫的思考，藍翼低下身拿了散落在地的筆記本。將書的灰塵拍去，翻開有關近日的頁數觀看。

　　《龍帝歷　二六一年　純月之日》
　　「今天我終於在外遇到克雷的親弟弟，這就是命運的捉弄吧。早在數年前就有預言師這麼說了，沒想到是真的！」

　　《龍帝歷　二六一年　光耀之夜》
　　「自從我治療他的傷勢後，他身體確實是緩和些了，但這種方法還是無法痊癒。我得找到另一種方式幫他，畢竟針對病症下藥才是最主要的。」

　　《龍帝歷　二六一年　莫適之日》
　　「還是找不到任何方法，依照古早預言師所說的：『你的一生不會毫無榮耀的死去，沒有一切能改變。新生命誕生，你的犧性會受到龍帝讚詠。』而他所說──我將會死去的那一天，也是新生命誕生的時期，但我該怎麼做呢？我並不想死去。現在的我熱愛這個世界，即使只是為了那隻龍……可是我完全不信任命運。」

《龍帝歷　二六一年　四月蝕夜》
　　「經過這幾天的找尋，確實沒錯，書中找不到這個病由以及病症的事蹟。如果他跟克雷的體質相似的話我就能治療了。可是這次竟不相同，而在古書上，我所知這種不是病，而是一種跟我相似的封印。這種封印會慢慢減少生命。但這樣下去不行！我必須找個辦法阻止！在當時藍翼一定碰到封印不可接觸的危險因子，我必須再詳細理解！」

《龍帝歷　二六一年　曜龍年日》
　　「即時我逃避也沒辦法，我就要放棄了！我只在一本古書中發現關於封印能治癒龍的方式，而那種事情是我最不想做的。不過事實我覺得一生都這樣渾渾噩噩的過日子，到不如跟預言龍說的方法一樣──榮耀的死去。我現在的生活已經沒有活下去的事實──親龍已死，活下來只會增加悲傷。」

《龍帝歷　二六一年　曜龍年夜》
　　「這大概是我最後一次寫這本筆記吧！自從我遇見藍翼後，才慢慢明白他抗病的理念，他非常樂觀的去面對事情。而我呢？除了逃避在逃避，絲毫沒有任何像他的理念，或許給予他新生命或許是很好的方式。對我來說已經沒有什麼值得好留戀的；在我死後，我希望他能收下我的信物，我能為他所做的只有這些了……」

　　傑拉的筆記在這最後一段就空了，除了後方一層書頁染上血跡。

　　藍翼默默將書本蓋上，自今以來他都錯信傑拉的意思，「原來他那麼……」早以積層的眼淚從眼眶下留下，「沒有一隻龍那麼在乎過我的。」遠目著傑拉的遺骸，他泣嘆著。

　　在藍翼還小，經歷過父親因他死去的那段時間，他沒有跟別龍說過半句話，那個時期對於龍一生夢想的高空飛翔，也隨著時間流逝。之後他完全封閉了他的心思，儘管有些好友，但是卻掩飾著自己孤僻的心理。而在他認識傑拉之後才領悟到──並沒有一隻龍完全漠視他的存在。

　　「現在的我該怎麼辦？」藍翼頹倒在地板上，看著手上的那本日記。
　　無助和失望填滿了他的心中，直到傳來爆炸以及地面震動後，他才發現大事不妙。

　　＂喀喀……＂洞穴上方的岩石在劇烈搖晃後裂了開來，發出響亮的聲音，一紅橙的液體從細縫中流出。隨即外面耀出紅光，一大長的爆發聲撼動他的心底。

　　「發生了什麼事！」他緊張的說道。

　　直到岩石裂開的紅橙液體滴到他的腳爪上，「好……好燙！」他大喊道，立即縮回了腳爪。「這是……岩漿，該……該不會！」

　　他朝外面看去；一片紅光，四周瀰漫的硫磺的刺鼻味道。從遠方火山噴出了許多紅澄的岩漿，地面馬上被覆該著。

　　「現在的我只有飛了嗎？」藍翼看著現在的情形，苦嘆道。

　　不過他苦惱的卻是他從來沒有學過高空飛行的技巧，即使這時要他勉強飛出後果就只有被岩漿吞噬或摔死而已。

　　「如果我真的能飛。」這時候他想起在早期龍窟外那幾隻成年龍飛行的模樣，另他做出了假想，「我能跟他們一樣嗎？」他問著自己，奮力爬起。

　　不知哪來的勇氣讓他嘗試站起，「嘖……」他痛責了一聲，背上的疼痛還沒消除。「這是個好的開始，表示我已經有能力不依靠木頭支撐了。」他將木頭丟在一旁，試著擺動身軀，翅膀一邊拍打著。他感到全身抽痛，不過並沒有因此放棄，他拿起傑拉的醫包，像傑拉一樣咬住套在身上。這動作反倒讓他訝異；雖然封印能夠讓一隻龍重生，但就連習慣也跟著學了嗎？

　　他將幾本古書、還有日記本收進醫包內，等到準備就緒時，他感覺周圍越來越熱。這也表示岩漿流入的範圍越來越大，他如果不趕緊離開就是被岩漿吞噬。

　　藍翼試著拍動翅膀，但是龍翼的面積比起之前還要大上幾公分，所以現在拍動龍翼是非常費力的。

　　他退到洞穴的最底，看著傑拉的遺骸說道，「你對我的犧牲，願龍神能夠在天上保佑你˙願永祈祝。」他低頭對他仰拜。

　　經過幾分鐘後，藍翼衝向洞口，向洞外展開第一次高飛的翅膀。

　　在空中急速的拍動後，雖然有明顯浮力、幾秒在空中飄浮後，仍然因為高空中沒有對流，很快的就往下滑翔，一點都沒有上升的跡象。

　　這讓他慌張的拍動翅膀，「藍翼，你要冷靜阿！」他試著說服自己。

　　但心底那勇氣頓時消失，他知道正在往下掉落，「可惡，這該死的！」他咒罵，慌張的在次拍動翅膀，但並沒有用。而火山附近呈現無風的狀態，而這對龍來說不是一件有利的事；因為風有助於龍的飛行浮力，無風的狀態龍需要用上兩倍的體力去飛行，這是一件非常累龍的事。他也還無法明白在空中稀薄氣流的使用方式。

　　「動阿！」恐懼使他驚慌。現在的距離岩漿不到十呎。

　　這時候他想起了傑拉告訴他的方法──身體壓低，輕拍動。

　　依照傑拉的方法後，頓時一些浮力將他拉離岩漿面，穩定地拍動，終於對於高飛有些心得了。

　　不過這不是開始，一些滾燙的岩漿熱氣讓他體力更加虛弱。他想、再不離開這，就只有變成龍乾的份。

　　正當他一不注意，落地熱風整個打亂他的翅膀拍動的規律，使他再也無法控制翅膀，直到他往下摔落。

　　「翼被壓低了！」藍翼無法控制他的翼，在岩漿上反面摔下。他試著拉高身體的平衡，但是卻被翼整個壓在背上，無法動彈。

　　眼看著就要掉入滾燙的岩漿，所幸接近凝固的岩漿邊緣，他在靠近時用銳利的爪子刺入帶有點凝固的岩泥中。岩上刮出一大長痕跡後停下，肚子上的鱗片磨出了一痕，幾片肚子上的鱗片掉落。

　　藍翼用手爪將身體固定住，以防掉落下方冒泡的岩漿中。對於自己堅爪他也感到驚奇，「以前這種程度我根本無法刺進！傑拉到底餵了我什麼藥了？」他困惑地說道。伸出另一爪刺入岩泥中，待爪子完全勾住後循環爬上。

　　「嘿！下面那隻龍……你有聽到嗎？」幾聲微弱的聲音從上方傳來，像是長久沒吃過食物的龍，虛弱的喊著。

　　「在這惡劣環境下還有別龍存活著？」藍翼一臉驚嘆，朝上方回答了道：「撐著點，我馬上到！」

　　他費了一番力氣才從下方慢慢爬上，而到了高處、一座洞穴外，一隻龍躺在地上，無力的喘著氣。剛爬上的藍翼對此情形仍然感到疑惑，後方岩石坍方，地上幾滴乾固的血跡。

　　「你還好吧！」藍翼靠近一隻暗藍色鱗的龍，他的腳上有一些被攻擊的刺爪傷痕，研判可能為鐵爪利器所傷。

　　「太好了……還有龍活著。」他清了嗓子，「我在這之前，一直深信有龍會來救我。」他無力的半睜著眼。

　　這點外傷，藍翼在他療養的時間就已經看過雅怡處理。他曾因為要幫她在高處採藥，而不慎摔傷了腿，過程中他似乎學到了一點。脖子的醫包正好放上許多藥瓶，他找了一個寫著消毒字樣的瓶子，轉了開來。

　　「我沒有用過這類藥品，不過他應該可以幫助你。」他灑了其中瓶罐的綠色藥粉。

　　他的表情痛楚了一下，但沒有叫出，「謝……謝謝。」他答謝道。

　　「為什麼這邊只有你一龍？」藍翼問道。

　　「實際上……我們是被迫來到這的！」

　　「被迫？」藍翼停頓了一下，「是誰對你們做出這種事的！而且不可能只有你一龍吧？」他問道。

　　「當然不只我。」他思考了一下，「羅翼龍在我們村莊中大開殺戒，而且還把我們抓到這座山中，打算將我們被火山吞噬。」

　　「那麼其它龍呢？」

　　「被關在地下監牢。」他說道，看了腳上包紮的傷口，「我試著要逃離羅翼龍士兵的追擊，才躲在這。沒想到在我來的時候火山突然噴發，將後面的出口給堵住了。」

　　「你能試著幫我搬開洞口的石頭嗎？或是帶我飛離這。」他懇求道。

　　「我不能飛！」藍翼坦白，「火山外面呈現無風帶，就算我能順利飛行，我也不能帶著你飛行。」他並不想再做一次這樣的危險試驗了。

　　「那麼你能搬開石頭嗎？」他問道。

　　「我試試！」

　　洞口外的石頭仍是火山常有的灰岩等塊狀物，不過當中溫度較高的，硬度也比較低，碎後可以輕易搬開。

　　在藍翼移動的過程中，他傳來關心，「可以嗎？」他走到一旁，跟著藍翼幫忙搬動石頭。「對了！我還沒過問你的你的名子。」他隨即問道。

　　「叫我藍翼就可了，那你呢？」

　　「拉夫，握坷。」他伸出了一爪和藍翼相握。

　　而在他們搬開碎石後，一個白色巨大岩石擋住他們，「這一定是地積崩塌所造成的。」拉夫說道，他將指爪摸在石頭上，「你能幫我將石頭戳開一個小洞嗎？我的爪子受傷了。」

　　「好。」藍翼用右爪鑽進石頭內處，隱約感覺到內處就無法鑽入了。「為什麼石頭內部會那麼硬？」他疑惑抽回爪。

　　「這座火山是由一個非常堅固的岩石所成，在石頭底面破壞都需要一種方式來完成。」

　　「什麼方式？」

　　他吸足了空氣後，面著岩石「你退後點，這過程很危險。」

　　一大長藍色與紅色的耀光火焰從他嘴裡射處，隨後岩石傳出裂開的聲音，「往後面退！」他吐出的火焰消散後喊道。

　　隨後，那岩牆被炸了開來，碎片橫飛四周，藍翼用翼半罩著身體，所幸並沒有大顆碎石飛來。

　　「也就是龍焰。」臉上掛著微笑。嘴角下還有一點被灼黑的痕跡。

----------


## 棘刺

Mission Start No.15　亞龍山的歷史

　　他們從那炸開的路途進入，原本以為裡面是塌陷的，仔細一看，地基幾乎完好，室內的溫度顯得比外面高許多。

　　拉夫將身體貼近牆壁，「我們似乎接近火內部了。」觀察了附近的樓梯，指著向下的階梯喊道「往這邊！」

　　「軍隊會不會……」藍意疑惑地看著他，摸了熱燙的牆壁，立即感受到一股灼熱感覺從岩石上發出，使他抽回摸在牆上的手。

　　「他們大部分都撤離了」拉夫拉開一個彎曲的鐵門，估計是受到火山作用擠壓的門，「我們得盡快。」他說道，拿起掛在牆上那碎裂的火枯，嘴巴吐出了小苗的火苗，將他點著，立即從暗處出現火蝕的光芒。

　　牠們經過一片零散不堪的木門，多半已經破碎。轟隆沸騰的聲音，就像大地鸣嗚憤怒般發出聲音，四周微微振動。

　　樓梯底層到達時，一長貫過岩石的通道四周雜亂，牆壁上張貼幾張羊毛紙，上面布滿古代的文字，但是有些已經被火山的岩漿被溶燒掉了。從牆壁緩緩流出的橙紅液體，得知岩漿的範圍越來越大，溫度相對的也越來越高。

　　「這些是？」藍翼拿起掉落在地上的羊毛紙，上面文字中，包含他手上印記的符號，他驚喊道「跟我的手上的印記一樣！」

　　拉夫走向凝視著羊毛紙上的一角，指著那個特殊符號說道，「這裡是研究室的一區，是屬於帝國的領地，不過後期卻被羅翼龍攻占，成為他的研究基地。這裡的羅翼龍研究關於古代印咒的事情。」

　　他看了藍翼手臂上的紋路，「我很好奇你為何會擁有這些印記。」他仔細的抬高，勘察了一番。

　　「你知道些什麼？」藍翼問道。

　　「我當然知道！」他說道，「這是我的故鄉，我沒有不知道的。」

　　「那你能告訴我嗎？」藍翼將剩下的羊毛紙捲起，其中一張她緊握在他爪裏，其他則是放置在醫包前端的小袋中，「這些印記的作用、還有關於亞龍山的歷史，這些你也明白吧？」

　　「當然。不過有一點就是！」拉夫把手蹭在下巴，思考了後說道，「我所知的記憶不是很多。因為在我學習這些語言後，羅翼龍就占領這塊地了，牠們迫使我們離開。而且，牠們不放過任何學習這種特殊語言的龍通過！」

　　　藍翼收起附近易攜帶的羊毛紙，隨後跟著他的步伐，走出書庫。直到一個還未破壞的鐵門，拉夫將門推開，下面爆出大量熱風。他們往下走去，四周空氣越來越稀薄，下方的黑煙也越來越明顯。

　　拉夫喊道，「看來不太妙，這火山的岩漿熔度越來越高。」他走到樓梯路徑一旁的火燭檯上，向下用力推，頓時一個按鈕在下方出現，「快！我們走捷徑！」

　　旁邊一個他們身高一半的通道出現，幾乎只有爬行才進得去。

　　「這裡通道你都還記得啊？」

　　他輕笑了一聲，然後趴下轉往通道的路口，「當然！這裡是我以前小時候躲藏的地點。跟緊一點！走不好可能會迷路。」

　　
　　「這路線你是怎麼知道的？」藍翼問。

　　「我的導師告訴我的！」他補充，「而且，我離開這裡也是從這通道逃出去的。」

　　藍翼閃過凸起的岩石「那你導師呢？」他問道。

　　他臉上掛著憂傷的面孔，「他在那場災難之中，衝過無數的軍龍，就算是身負重傷，仍然靠著他自己的意識，把我帶離了亞龍山。」

　　「然後呢？你的導師怎麼了？」

　　他眼睛望下地面，輕聲說道，「死了……身受許多長矛的攻擊，並且在我眼前倒下。」

　　「對不起，我不該問的……」他所經歷的事情，令藍翼憐惜，「那你之後怎麼逃避軍隊的追捕？」

　　「我改名了，掩飾我還存活的跡象。」他說道，「直到最近羅翼龍又開始有些動作，我不清楚是否因為我的關係，還是牠們又有什麼企圖。」

　　「或是你身上的印記引起他們的注意？」拉夫看著他手上的紋路，

　　「有些印記是從我出生時就有的。」藍翼解釋，「其他的印記，我不清楚怎麼來的，但是我曾經被羅翼龍抓去過一次，牠們在我身上做了手腳。」

　　「那你之後身體感覺怎樣？」

　　「全身不舒服，精神容易迷失，直到後來……」他想起了以往的事情，驚覺大喊道「萊德！」

　　　藍翼離開他們時，就毫無連絡。當他想起自己企圖殺害師傅時，仍然不太敢相信是自己所做的。就是因為如此，他變的自暴自棄，不相信自己，直到亞龍傑拉把他引導正確的思想之中，並且治癒了他自身的疾病。

　　「那是誰？」對於他喊的那龍，拉夫疑惑問道。

　　「我的師父，教導我一切的事情，他也是個戰士。」

　　「那他龍呢，不可能把你丟在這吧？」

　　「是我自己離開他的，那時候我的狀況實在是太糟糕了。」藍翼略說：「當中我遇到太多事情了，而我被一女所救……不！應該說是雙胞龍。」

　　「那他們龍呢？」

　　「離開，為了家鄉去對付羅翼龍所派遣的士軍，抵擋牠們的侵入。」屆時，藍翼開始擔心他們雙胞龍的安危，只是時間已經過了一年，牠們的生死未卜，「事實上，我所說的已經是一年前所發生的事情了。」

　　　拉夫露出驚訝，「那這一年所做的事情？」他猜測回答，「難道你棄他們而去？」

　　「不！這期間我都在修養，但是情況與你想像中的不同。」

　　他搔了搔頭，「那還真難理解……」

　　「要我全部解釋或許有些困難。不過，打從我出生時，翼上就有如同手臂上的紋路。更古怪的是，我卻不知道我到底是什麼，何時有的印記的！」

　　「離開這在說吧！說不定可以我解析你身上印記代表的意思。」

　　「恩，我明白。」藍翼答應，兩龍繼續向前爬行。

　　直到遠方的燈光，拉夫喊道，「就在那！」

　　當他靠進捷徑出口時，聽到一些聲音。從出口右方發出鐵摩擦所發出的響聲，表示靠近龍民所關的地方不遠。

　　「慢著！」他停下了動作，「你有聽到聲音嗎？」

　　藍翼除了聽到遠處摩擦聲響以外，並沒有聽到任何聲音。

　　拉夫指著地板，「耳朵貼在底板上聽，我感覺到底下的火山活動比起之前更加猛烈。」

　　藍翼貼在底板，傳來的是陣陣冒泡破裂的聲音，轟隆響聲劇烈的流動在底下進行著，而地板比起之前進入時又更燙了。

　　「這表示說火山又要再一次噴發了。這可能不太妙！」

　　狹窄的通道漸漸流出了澄紅的液體，高熱的岩漿使得藍翼掛在胸前的包包燒了一大洞。

　　拉夫大喊，「快離開！」他發現秘道比預期崩壞速度快了許多。

　　周圍漸漸塌落，洞穴周圍的岩石破碎，兩龍加速往出口爬去，四周發出撞擊的碰撞響聲。一陣紅光液體從後下方噴出，將岩石給慢慢吞噬，牆壁因此開始瓦解。

　　藍翼頭一回看見那牆壁吞噬的情景，下方竟是冒泡的岩漿河流，散發著高溫，令龍難受。通道的內部已經斷成兩截、上方裸空，許多岩石則是受不了壓力，漸漸鬆落掉下。

　　拉夫大喊，「快點！」隨後拉著藍翼往前爬去。

　　或許是太驚恐，藍翼無法發揮全部的力氣，因此在出口邊抓漏了石頭，狠狠的往後滑動了幾呎。

　　「抓住我的手！」拉夫伸出手爪，藍翼則是用爪上的旋勾處緊牢著他。

　　「小心！」

　　一個掉落的岩石直擊了藍翼的頭部，讓他失驚的只能用一手抓住他，「撐住──！」拉夫喊道。

　　此時稱為通道的地方已經變成斷為兩半的橋，完全看不出是個通道，後方的石塊紛紛落到岩漿中，整個地基開始崩塌。

　　「抓緊！」拉夫使力的往後拉起他，眼看著地基開始不穩，許多地面開始塌落，處於危機的現況，他大喊道，「快張開你的翅膀呀！」

　　「你在猶豫什麼！」拉夫怒吼。「在不飛你就只有掉下去的份了！」

　　藍翼想起那次初步飛行的經驗，心底還是有著恐懼；燃燒著渾渾洪流的岩漿，劈啪地冒泡，灼熱的空氣難以忍受。

　　藍翼用右手使力抓著旁邊的石塊，不料那時快太過於鬆動，被他狠狠拉開，失手掉落擊中到他的尾巴，痛的喊了一聲。

　　隨著拉著拉夫的那一手漸漸的鬆開，「展開你的翅膀呀！」他又喊了一次。不過藍翼卻緊張的瞇起雙眼，恐懼壓著他的氣息，無法動彈。

　　＂不要畏懼＂

　　一種暗沉的聲音傳至他的耳邊，直到他集中精神，他感覺在一旁有一隻龍似乎將他由下往上推起，這一推使他衝向拉夫撞去。他爬起，眼看著那龍遠飛，那雙紅淡的雙眼仍然看著他。

　　「我看見他了！」

　　一身比藍翼大上十米的壯大身軀，翅膀拍動的優雅美麗，金黃的鱗片中帶著優雅氣息，頭批著那短小的銀白頸帶。

　　「老天！你是怎麼上來的，我沒看到你張開翅膀呀！」拉夫摸著頭，甩了幾下，接著問道，「你是看見誰？」

　　「我記憶中出現的那龍！」藍翼指著龍飛離的方向。

　　「我什麼都沒看見呀？」

　　「或許是你看錯了。」

　　「希望如此。」他甩了頭，「好吧，我們繼續走吧。」

　　藍翼依然覺得那龍一定在附近，不過在快爆發的火山內四處移動是非常不智的行為，四出爆散的岩漿，或許不小心會捲入熔岩中。而四周因為岩漿的侵蝕有幾段都嚴重破損，許多向外的路都已經斷絕。

　　拉夫失望的看著遠方，「看來是回不去了。」

　　兩龍站在下方盡是岩流的石塔上，遠遠看出遠方剛進來的那座塔，那是他們剛進來通道的地點，倒塌的時候許多羊毛紙從塔中飛出，然後被岩漿噴起的火舌給燒毀、吞噬。

　　「或許這些東西燒毀會顯得比較好。」藍翼解釋，「這些東西被羅翼龍利用也一定不是用在正確的地方。」

　　「我不認為這麼想！」拉夫回答道，他轉過頭，一片燒毀的灰燼飄來，他抓在手上，之後碎開，「一些歷史也跟著銷毀滅跡。在加上羅翼龍也不會那麼笨，他們會將這裡有用的資料拷貝，放在他的大館內，有些對他無益的資料他們也不會拿取，等於有些對我們重要的文章說不定消失了。」

　　「而且這裡所關的有些也是學到這些古代語言的龍們，在我們的村落中許多龍幾乎都會將這些語言傳承下去。」他接著說道，「我猜測這次行動是羅翼龍為了要讓我們的古代語言永遠滅失，好讓不要有龍知道他們的企圖，或者讓龍得予一切相似的資料。」

　　「但是他們要那些資料做什麼？」藍翼問。

　　「這也是我不明白的問題之一，雖說這裡有些關於古代語言的歷史，其他的我就無法明白他們的目的了。」拉夫搔了搔頭，轉身離開，「走吧，我們還要找尋這附近是否有龍還活著。」

　　他們離開地下城的內部，沿著樓梯往上走，來到一扭曲的鐵門前，門把上還上了鎖，之前的聲音就此傳來，「是在這後面嗎？」藍翼問。

　　「剛剛確實是從這後面傳來的。」

　　藍翼退到門後一段距離，腳一蹬的往鐵門撞去，鐵門原本彎曲形狀被撞的鬆脫，門軸附近斷裂，以及門前鬆脫的鎖也因此掉落，「這鐵門似乎是受到高溫的原因才這樣的。」

　　喀喀──！

　　「看來還需要一點熱度才能讓他鬆脫。」藍翼解釋，敲著剩下一半的門軸。

　　「讓我來！」拉夫吸了一口氣，那一長紫紅的火焰從他嘴裡噴發出來，鐵門因此從紅轉黑，然後碎裂。

　　正當接近完成時，拉夫的反應劇烈，「咳──！」他停止吐息，嘴邊留了一點血。

　　「你還好吧！」

　　「沒事！」拉夫擦掉嘴邊留下的血渣，「時常使用龍燄會造成自身的負擔，我想我不能繼續了，鐵門看起來是可以用施力破壞了。」他斜坐地面，喘息著。

　　藍翼用力扳開那個鐵門，豪不費力的就將門軸給扭斷，他將整片扭曲不平的鐵門丟在一旁，鐵門後的火光走道進是安詳的氣息。

　　「看來可以了！」藍翼瞧了拉夫一眼，他依然微笑的斜坐在地面，「喏……需要幫忙嗎？」

　　「可以幫我扶一下嘛，我全身沒辦法師出力量，一天用兩次龍燄實在太累龍了。」

　　藍翼腕過他的左手，搭在肩上把他扶起，「謝謝！」

　　他們進入火光的走道內，神奇的事，內部竟然沒有滾熱的感覺，空氣也沒那麼地悶熱，感覺就是有一層結界阻擋了火山的熱氣。

　　「這裡的溫度怎麼會差異的那麼多？」藍翼問。

　　「這我也不清楚，不過有傳聞這裡經過特殊的建築，可能就是那個原因吧。」

　　他們走進一處鐵欄圍成的監獄內，裡面的空間俏好也很適合亞龍居住。內部唯一的亮光只能依靠系在牆上的火把照亮。

　　「是誰來了！」遠底的深處，一龍虛弱攤在監牢地上。

　　她看了彼此，發現他身上的樣子有些相似，「藍翼？」她猜測說道。

　　「妳是雅怡嗎？」藍翼驚呼

　　藍翼發現他身上多了腳銬以及腕銬，以及身上的許多傷痕。正當他們驚呼時，一陣天搖地動打斷了彼此的對話。

-----------------------------------


老天OAO"
一次更新兩篇小說好累龍呀TAT"

----------

